# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  stpete's Test900mg/Halo possibly adding Tren later Cycle....

## stpete

Haven't posted a log in a few years and i think it's time to do it again. This is going to be a strict bulking cycle.

GOAL: It's basic. Try to get bigger and stronger than i've ever been. Gonna be tough as i was at my best between 28-32.

Cycle: 900mgs test EW for 16 weeks. Adding 30 mgs Halo mid Sept. for 4 Weeks.
Adex @ .25 eod from start to PCT
HCG - 250 iu's E3D from start to PCT
PCT:
Clomid-100/100/50/50/25
Nolva-40/40/40/20/20

Height: 6'
Weight: 246 as of this morning

Measurements: Chest-53...Neck-19 1/2...Waist-40...Arms-17 1/2...Forearms-14...Thighs(my weekest part)-28....Calves-18 1/2

DIET-It's not the best diet but at 43 years old w/5 kids and money always being an issue, it's ok.

Meal 1) 4 eggs, 1 cup oats or potatoes, 2 slices wheat bread, 2 cups skim milk.

Meal 2) Protein Bar(met-rx big 100) 1 cup OJ.

Meal 3) Salad w/ either 2 cans tuna, chicken breast or steak, whole wheat pasta salad.

Meal 4) Pre Workout-Protein Bar w/ either cranberry or grapefruit juice, 5gms Creatine.

Meal 5) Post Workout @ Gym-Protein/Carb drink. Dinner about 45-60 minutes later.

Meal 6) Dinner- This is where things get goofy. With 5 kids it's expensive enough so i kinda go along w/whatever my wife makes so all of us can sit at the table and eat together. She does her best in making chicken, cheap steaks, lasagna, pork chops etc. but we have to please the kids too and sometimes it's chili cheese dogs, Little Caesar's $5.00 pizzas(which is ok except it's late in the evening) and i often take part in desserts that consist of ice cream, cakes, cookies etc. The kids make me, i swear.

Meal 7) Either cottage cheese or 1 tablespoon of peanut butter w/ milk.

My Workouts-I'm not going to mention weight or in what order i do these exercises. I'm just going to mention the exercises for the bodyparts. Later in my log i will tell what i did that day. Cause a lot of times i don't know exactly what machines/lifts i'm going to do. It depends on what i did last time i worked that body part. 

3 Day on 1 Day off

Day 1) Chest, Tri's, Ab's

Day 2) Legs, Calves, Delts

Day 3) Back, Bi's, Traps

I'm going to wait to post the exercises till the day of. 

Now i'm going to try to post some pics. don't fu**in laugh at the size or how hairy my legs are! hahaha...They truly are my smallest body part.

----------


## Times Roman

Good luck mate
biggest i've ever been is about 250. After that, my back really starts to hurt from the weight. but you are basically there, pre cycle.

I just noticed your routine, and I too have been considering a 3 on one off schedule. It's a quick way to supercharge some gains, without hitting all the ancilliary minor muscles. is this something you normally do or is this new for your cycle?

----------


## Bigd89

Good luck bro. I'll be following. And I love me some Tren !  :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

Sub'd! Really looking forward to following this one stpete. Like TR said as well, I might squeeze my 4 days on into 3 as well. 

Come on September! I wanna see that Halo working.

Best of luck!!

----------


## stpete

> Good luck mate
> biggest i've ever been is about 250. After that, my back really starts to hurt from the weight. but you are basically there, pre cycle.
> 
> I just noticed your routine, and I too have been considering a 3 on one off schedule. It's a quick way to supercharge some gains, without hitting all the ancilliary minor muscles. is this something you normally do or is this new for your cycle?


Thanks TR. Usually it's a 2 on 1 off and a different routine, but i changed up just for the reason you mentioned. My workouts prior to the cycle have been good, but really just maintenance so i went i'm kind of rested. Thought this would be a good change. I like it and i'm having fun.

Thanks Bigd89. and i know you do! hahaha...

----------


## stpete

> Sub'd! Really looking forward to following this one stpete. Like TR said as well, I might squeeze my 4 days on into 3 as well. 
> 
> Come on September! I wanna see that Halo working.
> 
> Best of luck!!


Thanks, buddy. Can't wait for that halo either! It's been a while for it and i'm itching to use it. Would start sooner but i can only handle that stuff for so long. It's mean to me. haha..

----------


## jimmyinkedup

alright buddy cant wait to follow this log.

----------


## stpete

Glad you're following!!

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Following. Good luck.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Looking forward to riding this train!

246lbs to start! Nothing but beast will come from this, you gotta eat like horse! Eager to see how much more you will grow!

I really want to see how this halo hits you and even more so the tren later on  :Wink: ! Goodluck brotha!

----------


## stpete

> Looking forward to riding this train!
> 
> 246lbs to start! Nothing but beast will come from this, you gotta eat like horse! Eager to see how much more you will grow!
> 
> I really want to see how this halo hits you and even more so the tren later on ! Goodluck brotha!


Thank you! And yeah, those protein bars will probably be a thing of the past before long. The halo is for a little lifting comp on Oct. 6th. It will definetely help. And the tren, well, we all know about that. And i'm just thinking about it cause i have several carts in my closet.




> Following. Good luck.


Thanks!!

----------


## stpete

Day 3

Back:
Wide grip pull downs
145x20
185x12
220x10
240x6

Bent over BB
135x10
225x12
315x8
315x6

Traps
BB Shrugs(kept the rack low so i would have to do "mini deadlift" if you will, in order to get the bar in position to do each set.
315x12
405x10
405x10
405x10-strip set
315x8
225x10
135x20

Bi's
Straight bar cable curls
100x20
120x12
140x8

Standing alt db curls
40x12
50x10
60x5

Hammer db curls
50x8
50x8

Got a solid 7 hours sleep last night which is rare cause i'm usually functioning off 5 or 6. So i felt good today and satisfied w/the workout. Off day tomorrow.

----------


## gixxerboy1

Good luck, def following this also

----------


## Times Roman

SP
I think I'm going to steal your 3:1 workout routine next cycle beginning october if you don't mind. this will be new to me, and in theory, for me, it seems to make sense. but let me ask you, are you really hitting tri's eod? seems alot?

----------


## stpete

> SP
> I think I'm going to steal your 3:1 workout routine next cycle beginning october if you don't mind. this will be new to me, and in theory, for me, it seems to make sense. but let me ask you, are you really hitting tri's eod? seems alot?


Absolutely use it! I'm enjoying it. And good catch on the tri's No, i'm not hitting tri's eod, i was supposed to write traps. Fixed now. And today was that day, back, bi's and TRAPS. hahaha...




> Good luck, def following this also


Thanks gixxer!!

----------


## ironbeck

Just the fact that a monitor has the Balls to put himself out there,(tips hat)good luck...oh and nice soft furry legs..lol......AS long as the wife likes em.

----------


## ghettoboyd

this should be fun bro im following as well, good luck..... :Afro:

----------


## stpete

> Just the fact that a monitor has the Balls to put himself out there,(tips hat)good luck...oh and nice soft furry legs..lol......AS long as the wife likes em.


haha...And yeah, the wife likes em. Thanks!!





> this should be fun bro im following as well, good luck.....


Hey, ghetto. Thanks, appreciate it!

----------


## Trying-Hard

Good luck man!

----------


## stpete

Thank you!

----------


## OnTheSauce

Halo is awesome. Hits hard from my experience. You should feel it on first dose.

----------


## stpete

Yeah, i've used it before but it was some years ago. Can't wait!!

----------


## marcus300

Good luck, I'll be watching

----------


## stpete

Cool marcus, and thanks!!

----------


## Buster Brown

That's some serious weight on the Bent-over Rows! I hear you on the kids/dinner thing, have triplets of my own. Price you pay for being a family man. Look forward to your log.

----------


## stpete

Thank you, Mr. Brown! Triplet's huh? That's cool.

----------


## baseline_9

I will follow...

----------


## stpete

Cool!

----------


## Times Roman

and throw up some after pics in a few months post cycle?

----------


## stpete

I was planning on throwing some up mid-way thru as well.

----------


## OnTheSauce

What halo dose are u going to run? I was doing 45mg a day split in 2 doses

----------


## stpete

2 doses as well. Between 30-40. Probably closer to 40. I 'll make a determination as to where i'm at mid Sept. I ran 30 before and was satisfied. How long did you run 45? Negative sides at that dose?

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

I'll be following as well....good luck man.

----------


## stpete

Cool. Thank you,sir.

----------


## havanakid

Following...should be fun.lol on the legs but yeah those suckers are a pain to keep trim..I shave mine once a month and have the wife do my back every two weeks.It aint easy stayin pretty brother lol..good luck

----------


## milky01623

Hi there I've subbed to this as I'm really interested on how the grand scheme of things work but mainly for bulking workouts and general diet options
I'm looking forward to watching your progress

----------


## stpete

> Following...should be fun.lol on the legs but yeah those suckers are a pain to keep trim..I shave mine once a month and have the wife do my back every two weeks.It aint easy stayin pretty brother lol..good luck


My wife talked me into shaving them last night. So the hair will be gone saturday morning. I hate hair but hell, it takes a lot of my time to be bald. haha..And i have to put a "do not disturb" sign on my bedroom door!!




> Hi there I've subbed to this as I'm really interested on how the grand scheme of things work but mainly for bulking workouts and general diet options
> I'm looking forward to watching your progress


Thanks for following!!

----------


## milky01623

> My wife talked me into shaving them last night. So the hair will be gone saturday morning. I hate hair but hell, it takes a lot of my time to be bald. haha..And i have to put a "do not disturb" sign on my bedroom door!!
> 
> Thanks for following!!


No worries man tbh I was going to do a first cycle in jan/feb after my cut which I'm still on but I've recently found out I'll b on cycle permanant trt so I figured look around to get insights and then when I'm settled do a blast so watching the pros will educate me so thanx and good luck in achieving your goals

----------


## stpete

Thanks. And if you think i can help all you have to do is ask!

----------


## stpete

Day 14....Start of another 3:1

Chest/Tri's...did my usual stretching and rotator exercises prior.

Hammer Strength Incline 
90x20
180x15
270x12
320x8
320x6

Flat Bench DB
75x15
100x12
120x10
140x5

Rope Pushdowns
80x15
100x12
130x10
130x8

Flat Bench DB Flies
50x15
75x12
85x8
85x5

V-Bar Pushdowns
120x15
160x12
180x12
200x8

Could have done 360 on the incline a few times but i want to do some reps on all exercises for now. I'll do some skull crushers and close grip bench for tri's next time. Not sure about chest yet. Maybe heavy Smith Machine Incline and some other stuff. Probably game time decision. Felt like it was time to go at the gym but now i wish i would have thrown in some BB Decline. Next time.

Feel good w/good pumps. Injection and Legs/Delts tomorrow.

----------


## Gaspari1255

I'm curious to see if the Halo has any effect on your appetite.

----------


## stpete

On or around Sept. 20, Bronzer. Going to start at 30mg a day.

----------


## milky01623

Dude can I ask are your weights in pounds or kilos 
Eg 50lb @ 15 reps
I ask cos you use pounds and over here it's all gone daft ie kilos
Thanx
But also can u cycle var whilst on TRT

----------


## Buster Brown

Are you timing your rest between sets or going by "feel"?

----------


## d.calef11

I'm subbing to this as soon as I find out how lol (x

But I'm definitely liking your workouts SP, but for someone like me (not geared up), would taking a 3:1 routine be alright to do? I've been on and off of the gym for years with no set schedule, what so ever. But being here in this forum, it kind of... Kind of makes me want to put more effort into it. I guess I could say you guys inspire me and stuff to be more professional about my shxt. I've been trying to figure out a healthy diet, a nice workout routine, and some supplements (only 18 years old and not ready to get juiced) to help me get started on the right track. Keep up that hard work and good luck with everything.

"If you want to succeed as bad as you want to breathe, then you'll be successful." -Eric Thomas

----------


## d.calef11

HAH! I found how to sub! Such a newb lol

----------


## stpete

> Dude can I ask are your weights in pounds or kilos 
> Eg 50lb @ 15 reps
> I ask cos you use pounds and over here it's all gone daft ie kilos
> Thanx
> But also can u cycle var whilst on TRT


Yes, those numbers are in LBS. If they were in kilo's i'd be a bad man. haha.. And yes, you can.





> Are you timing your rest between sets or going by "feel"?


Hey buddy, i don't time my rest. I would say 2 minutes between sets is average. I'm usually in and out of the gym in about 40-45 minutes.




> I'm subbing to this as soon as I find out how lol (x
> 
> But I'm definitely liking your workouts SP, but for someone like me (not geared up), would taking a 3:1 routine be alright to do? I've been on and off of the gym for years with no set schedule, what so ever. But being here in this forum, it kind of... Kind of makes me want to put more effort into it. I guess I could say you guys inspire me and stuff to be more professional about my shxt. I've been trying to figure out a healthy diet, a nice workout routine, and some supplements (only 18 years old and not ready to get juiced) to help me get started on the right track. Keep up that hard work and good luck with everything.
> 
> "If you want to succeed as bad as you want to breathe, then you'll be successful." -Eric Thomas


Glad you're following and figured it out! You don't have to be on AAS to do this routine but it is taxing. By the 3rd day i'm pretty tired and ready for a break. But i haven't pushed myself in a while and it's time to do it again. The Nutrition Forum is the place to go for diet tips. Post your diet and those great guys and gals will be more than happy to help you out. Glad to hear you're not going to jump "on" right now. Taking a big risk if you did. Get yourself a solid diet along w/regular training and you will see gains.
If i can help in any way, just let me know.

Thanks for following and i hope it helps.

----------


## stpete

Day 2 of the 3:1

Delts/Legs

Hammer Strength Shoulder Press
90lb.x 15
180lb.x 12
230x10
270x10
270x6

Seated DB Presses
60lb.x15
80lb.x12
85lb.x8

Leg Press
270lb.x20
450lb.x12
540lb.x12
630lb.x12
720lb.x12
810lb.x8- not ever really going to go too heavy on these as my knees are weak and i'm very cautious of possible injury and just isn't worth it.

Seated Calf Raises
90lb.x15
140x12
140x12
140x12-Later when i change my routine i will employ standing calf raises and go heavy. So, calves will be worked twice a week. high reps one day, low reps the other.

Superset DB Lateral & Front Raises
35x12
45x10
45x8 

Right shoulder was popping and cracking as usual but overall felt ok. Took a little longer than usual to get loose though. Was going to do another set of DB Presses but some youngsters(4) came over and started to get loud, acting stupid so i just left. Wasn't in the mood to say anything. I was feeling too good to let it get to me.

Back/Bi's/Traps tomorrow

----------


## havanakid

Love the hammer strength shoulder presses..thats also my first when I hit the shoulders..I do 3 sets facing away and 3 sets facing the backpad..it hits the spot.Keep it up bro.

----------


## stpete

I don't turn around anymore but i used to. Next delt day i'll do some heavy Smith Machine Presses.

Thanks.

----------


## havanakid

Smith machine presses are good stuff too...great isolators for the delts.

----------


## stpete

Day 3 of the 3:1

Back/Traps/Bi's

Seated Low Rows-Close Grip
150lb.x15
180x12
220x10
270x10
300x6

Nautilus Bicep Curl-Both Arms
95lb.x15
125x10
140x8
155x5

Pull Downs-Wide Grip
200x10
240x6
240x6
240x6
180x12

DB Shrugs
90lb.x25
100x20
100x20
100x20
100x20

Nautilus Bi's-Same machine as above
21's
x80lb.
x110lb
x110lb
x110lb

Had a good workout despite my shitty dinner last night(chili dogs w/the kids) and lunch today w/my daughter at her school. She made me eat from the cafateria. hahaha...But got home and grabbed a protein/carb/creatine drink prior to hitting the gym so that made me feel a little better. 1/2 lb. hamburger w/lettuce and tomato, asparagus and half baked potato tonight. One of my favorite meals.

Off tomorrow but might accompany the wife to her YMCA to get in a little cardio.

----------


## stpete

> Smith machine presses are good stuff too...great isolators for the delts.


Yeah, i'm gonna hit em hard next delt day!

----------


## austinite

Bad ass numbers stpete!

----------


## MickeyKnox

enjoying this thread bro..youre rocking out some impressive numbers. keep it going.

----------


## stpete

Thanks gentlemen! I'm feeling pretty damn good. Got some good ideas for future workouts. Might get medieval on some stuff. haha...

----------


## rockhardman

Workout 3 days and rest 1 day ....does that feel good?

----------


## stpete

^^^^ Yeah, it does. For now anyway. About 2 more weeks of this and i will probably go back to my usual 2:1. That routine will look something like this:

Day 1-Chest/bi's/abs
Day2-Back/tri's
Off
Day 4-Delts/abs
Day 5-Legs/calves
Off
Start over- cardio will be done once or twice a week. Days vary. Might also leave out bi's and tri's w/ chest and back, and throw those in w/delts. Undecided.
Day 5-

----------


## baseline_9

What I wana know is, how long can u hold off on the tren  :Wink:

----------


## ghettoboyd

> What I wana know is, how long can u hold off on the tren


yea im wondering that too...and why?...

----------


## stpete

> What I wana know is, how long can u hold off on the tren


haha..Questions like that keep reminding me that i have several carts in my closet. you're not helping things Baseline!!!!!!




> yea im wondering that too...and why?...


For a couple of reasons ghetto. I started converting and running tren in 2004. And i've ran it at least once a year (except for 2 years) since then. Thinking it's time to give it a break. I love the stuff but for me, i get nice gains from test w/half the sides. I still have slight aggression but no night sweats and i sleep like a baby. If i do employ tren, it will be to help get rid of some unwanted bf towards the end of cycle and i'll run 100mgs eod and adjust diet and cardio accordingly.

Another thing, the wife is extremely cool and supportive. But she has a problem w/me getting up in the middle of the night to put towels on the bed to cover sweat stained bed sheets. And she says i go off on some of the smallest issues and says my temper is bad enough without adding tren to the mix. She's crazy. haha...

Anyway, happy wife=happy life. So if and when i employ tren, i have to be very careful.

----------


## ghettoboyd

> haha..Questions like that keep reminding me that i have several carts in my closet. you're not helping things Baseline!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> For a couple of reasons ghetto. I started converting and running tren in 2004. And i've ran it at least once a year (except for 2 years) since then. Thinking it's time to give it a break. I love the stuff but for me, i get nice gains from test w/half the sides. I still have slight aggression but no night sweats and i sleep like a baby. If i do employ tren, it will be to help get rid of some unwanted bf towards the end of cycle and i'll run 100mgs eod and adjust diet and cardio accordingly.
> 
> Another thing, the wife is extremely cool and supportive. But she has a problem w/me getting up in the middle of the night to put towels on the bed to cover sweat stained bed sheets. And she says i go off on some of the smallest issues and says my temper is bad enough without adding tren to the mix. She's crazy. haha...
> 
> Anyway, happy wife=happy life. So if and when i employ tren, i have to be very careful.


right on my friend...i see now there was a well thought out plan here not just the cycle but in the " big picture" so to speek..respect brother...

----------


## stpete

^^^ Thank you, sir!

----------


## Buster Brown

Def want to keep the wife on your side, makes for much smoother sailing.

----------


## stpete

^^^^ I learned the hard way. but i did learn. haha..

----------


## ANIMAL

> ^^^^ Yeah, it does. For now anyway. About 2 more weeks of this and i will probably go back to my usual 2:1. That routine will look something like this:
> 
> Day 1-Chest/bi's/abs
> Day2-Back/tri's
> Off
> Day 4-Delts/abs
> Day 5-Legs/calves
> Off
> Start over- cardio will be done once or twice a week. Days vary. Might also leave out bi's and tri's w/ chest and back, and throw those in w/delts. Undecided.
> Day 5-


Just something I noticed with myself, I can never hit BI's the day before I hit back. Have you ever thought of putting BI's on a different day after you had already hit back? Same thing goes for hitting Tri's the day after Chest. Personally, I like my muscle to be as fresh as they can be before destroying them in the gym.

I know you said you may do them with delts, but I would give that a try. I also never do the same muscle the following week on the same day as the previous week.

Things that I found worked for me because I use to lift and schedule like you are doing. Also, hit calves and abs more then once a week. I do them 3x a week and found it to be my sweet spot on putting on muscle for those 2.

----------


## stpete

Yeah, i've done so many variations it's crazy. anymore though, i concentrate more on the bigger muscles than bi's and tri' and calves. Meaning i'll go higher reps(bi's and tri's) while doing this. Kinda like what i did yesterday.This will change later in the cycle. And really the only reason for chest/bi's is just to switch it up. My body's so used to chest/tri's i like to try to keep it guessing on occasion.
And yeah, i think when i switch it up i will probably go back to delts/arms/abs. I love that combo and i go heavy. I don't know about the same days the following week. I just go w/my routine and whatever day it falls on, so be it. And yeah, i hit calves/abs twice a week and that's fine for me. Unfortunately, my shit downstairs is strong but just doesn't grow. Very frustrating!

I just finished my 6th 3:1 split. I'll keep it this way at least til Sept. 9th. Maybe a little longer. But i have to get back on the bench and start prepping for my lifting comp Oct. 6th. Had nice results last year as i didn't get on the bench til 2 weeks out just to get the feel back. I tore my rotator 5 years ago on the bench and i hardly ever get on it. Every now and again i'll throw 225 on it and do it 15-20 times and leave it alone. But i have to do it to compete as it's a big factor in the comp.
I will keep everything detailed out right here.

Thanks for stopping by and your opinions. I'll look forward to more.

----------


## ANIMAL

> Yeah, i've done so many variations it's crazy. anymore though, i concentrate more on the bigger muscles than bi's and tri' and calves. Meaning i'll go higher reps(bi's and tri's) while doing this. Kinda like what i did yesterday.This will change later in the cycle. And really the only reason for chest/bi's is just to switch it up. My body's so used to chest/tri's i like to try to keep it guessing on occasion.
> And yeah, i think when i switch it up i will probably go back to delts/arms/abs. I love that combo and i go heavy. *I don't know about the same days the following week. I just go w/my routine and whatever day it falls on, so be it.* And yeah, i hit calves/abs twice a week and that's fine for me. Unfortunately, my shit downstairs is strong but just doesn't grow. Very frustrating!
> 
> I just finished my 6th 3:1 split. I'll keep it this way at least til Sept. 9th. Maybe a little longer. But i have to get back on the bench and start prepping for my lifting comp Oct. 6th. Had nice results last year as i didn't get on the bench til 2 weeks out just to get the feel back. I tore my rotator 5 years ago on the bench and i hardly ever get on it. Every now and again i'll throw 225 on it and do it 15-20 times and leave it alone. But i have to do it to compete as it's a big factor in the comp.
> I will keep everything detailed out right here.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by and your opinions. I'll look forward to more.


Yea I'll never do chest/tri's on the same day or back/bis on the same day. I also won't hit tris before chest day or day after chest day, same thing goes for back/bis.

What I bolded... yea I mentioned try not to hit chest on monday and then the following week don't hit chest again on monday. Change it up each week so your body doesn't get use to hitting that muscle on a specific day giving it the same amount of rest each week.

It's the little stuff like that, that I found can make the world of a difference when trying to add size. 

You like the high rep on smaller muscles? I use to do that as well, and although the pump AT the gym was great, I wasn't seeing any great results as far as adding muscle. I follow a lot from Dorian Yates and his techniques for lifting. I'll do a warm up, do a weight I can get to 8 (pump out struggle to 10), then a weight i can get to 6 (pump out 2 more struggling) etc...

Just suggestions.

----------


## stpete

Cool. I'm always up for suggestions! Thanks.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Great log man. Im loving it. Reading multiple times daily!

----------


## stpete

Very cool, jimmy!! It's only going to get better! Thanks for following.

----------


## Far from massive

stpete,

You have obviously been at this a lot longer than me so don't take this wrong, but I am curious if you have ever used drost? I have been using DrostP instead of TrenA for recomps for the reasons you mentioned as well as libido issues. For me I can damn near feel the fat melting and still see decent gains when on the stuff without all the sides of the Tren .

Also just wanted to say, hats off on not going too heavy and only doing 800 and change on leg press ... my skinny old ass would snap if I did 800 for one rep!!

Good luck with the cycle and will be following your progress.

FFM

----------


## stpete

Thanks, Massive! And to be honest, i've never heard of DrostP. I'll have to look it up. 800 on the leg press is about i'll do for now and it's a workout, don't get me wrong. and i'm not getting any younger either.
When you get the opportunity let me know more about this Drost stuff if you don't mind.

Thanks for following!

----------


## baseline_9

> Thanks, Massive! And to be honest, i've never heard of DrostP. I'll have to look it up. 800 on the leg press is about i'll do for now and it's a workout, don't get me wrong. and i'm not getting any younger either.
> When you get the opportunity let me know more about this Drost stuff if you don't mind.
> 
> Thanks for following!


It's just masteron prop m8

----------


## baseline_9

I fancy that for my next cycle... Test, Tren , Masteron .... Test/19nor/DHT

----------


## stpete

> It's just masteron prop m8


Ah, ok. In that case yes, i've used it and like it. Just don't like the price attached to it opposed to fina.

And you'll have to let me know when you run that cycle baseline.

----------


## OnTheSauce

I ran a test/tren /mast combo this summer. 700/1000/350, respectively. Liked it a lot. Veins everywhere. Good mass and strength gains

----------


## stpete

Day 1 of 3:1

Chest/Tri's

Flat Bench
135lbs.x20
225x15
275x10
315-5x3sets

Hammer Strength Incline
90lb.x10
180x10
270x8
320x6 Strip Sets from there-
270x6
180x10
90x15

Flat Bench BB Close Grip
135lb.x15
185x10
225x4

Rope Push Downs
100lb.x20x15x15x15

Nautilus Pec Deck-No weight indication just numbers.
4x15

There's still a little mental thing going on w/the bench press. Felt good going into the workout and during bench but the old injury is always in my head. Started to feel it after the 275lb set. I knew i was going to do 315lb but had entertained going heavier if shoulder felt up to it. Well it didn't so after my first set @ 315lb i decided on a couple more @ the same weight. Shoulder was a little tight till about 20 minutes ago. Going to start increasing my warm up and stretching time. 

Like i said at the top, my diet isn't the best after lunch and sometimes it's not the best all day long when we have all the kids here every other weekend. Well, this is one of those weekends. Took everyone out to breakfast and Dad had 4 eggs over easy, sausage, home fries and 2 buscuits w/gravy. Large milk and large o.j.
Did manage to get in a protein bar/cranberry w/creatine drink pre workout. 
While i was at the gym, the wife took the kids to Chucky Cheese. So when i got home there was a whole pep pizza waiting on me. No, i didn't eat the whole thing. Just about a third w/milk. And we're having taco's and burritos for dinner! hahaha...What a day!!
And tonight is movie night at home w/the kids. I will not have popcorn and ice cream.

----------


## Times Roman

so back to the 3:1 workout scheme. Sounds like you are gettin the results you are looking for? I'm slowly going to switch to the same scheme this month, and when i start my next cycle in october, i'll be able to hit the ground running. I'm thinking test, var, and some mast p. someone;s mixing up a batch up mast (drost) and waiting to see if it came out ok.

----------


## stpete

Yes sir Times. I will edit to let everyone know day 1 of 3:1. Good catch. Let me know when you start. That cycle sounds good. And let me ask you something. Earlier i was asked about drost and didn't know what it was till baseline told me it was mast. why the term drost? Is that what they call homebrew or something? Maybe i need to do a refresher course on all the AAS out there and available.

Thank you!

----------


## ironbeck

lookin good

----------


## Times Roman

Drostanolone is the proper chemical terminology, and masteron is the brand it was originally marketed under. same as oxyandralone and anavar .

i think for me, converting to a 3:1 scheme will be fairly straight forward. I'll consolidate back/chest days, and do something with abs on another day.

the interesting thing when I was in afghanistan, is that very limited equipment. so i had a 2:1 scheme. upper bbody, then lower body, then rest one day. i did this for a year, and surprisingly enough, when i finally came back home, people said they really noticed the difference. not so much massive weight gains, more of a body resculpt. I'm hoping for much better with the 3:1 and a good variety of equipment.

Keep up the good work StPete!

----------


## stpete

> lookin good


Thank you, sir!!



> Drostanolone is the proper chemical terminology, and masteron is the brand it was originally marketed under. same as oxyandralone and anavar .
> 
> i think for me, converting to a 3:1 scheme will be fairly straight forward. I'll consolidate back/chest days, and do something with abs on another day.
> 
> the interesting thing when I was in afghanistan, is that very limited equipment. so i had a 2:1 scheme. upper bbody, then lower body, then rest one day. i did this for a year, and surprisingly enough, when i finally came back home, people said they really noticed the difference. not so much massive weight gains, more of a body resculpt. I'm hoping for much better with the 3:1 and a good variety of equipment.
> 
> Keep up the good work StPete!


OK! Gotcha on the Mast. Thanks. Your 2:1 sounds interesting. I'd like to hear more about that when you get the chance. I'm liking the 3:1 but to be honest, i'm a little tired going into the 3rd day but once i get to the gym i do ok. I'll know more on Monday when i go in as i'm scheduled to go heavy again. going to do some Good Mornings to start the day.

Thanks!

----------


## jasc

Nice log St.P, Dunno how I missed it up until now but I'm subscribed.

Damn impressive lifts man and your back is beast!

----------


## stpete

^^^^ Thank you, sir! And glad you're following!

----------


## havanakid

Hey stpete are you still taking your creatine?If so how much and how often?Just workout days or everyday?Curious..thanks

----------


## stpete

Yep, 5gms before workout. Off days about half that. Not an exact # cause i just dip my spoon in there and guess.

----------


## Lunk1

I am all over this! I feel like we could swap faces and tattos and I wouldnt know the diff. Same sizes and lifts for the most part. I will def. follow you on this journey my man!

----------


## havanakid

Sounds good.Thanks for the reply bro.

----------


## milky01623

Dude your having some awesome workouts 
I've just switched to a 3:1 split mind you because I work away from home I can only hit the gym 3 x a week it used to just be 2 x but I've managed to hoodwink the wife to letting me go before I get home on Friday haha
Weigh in later today so check it out of anyone wants to I'll post it all in the nutrition section 
Adios amigos

----------


## dec11

hows the halo going for you? was going to add it in to my cycle for my meet but read up on a comment from Dr Sust saying he thought it was overrated for strength and dbol was a better option.

----------


## stpete

> Dude your having some awesome workouts 
> I've just switched to a 3:1 split mind you because I work away from home I can only hit the gym 3 x a week it used to just be 2 x but I've managed to hoodwink the wife to letting me go before I get home on Friday haha
> 
> Weigh in later today so check it out of anyone wants to I'll post it all in the nutrition section 
> Adios amigos


haha...Thanks, and so far so good!




> hows the halo going for you? was going to add it in to my cycle for my meet but read up on a comment from Dr Sust saying he thought it was overrated for strength and dbol was a better option.


What's up dec11? Nice to have you back! Halo starts on or around Sept. 20th. It's been a while since i used it but it was stronger than d-bol imo. I'll start w/30mgs/ed. I will post it as soon as i start taking it.

----------


## stpete

Day 2 of 3:1

Delts/Legs

Smith Machine Press
90lb.x20
140x15
180x10
230lbx5x5

DB Front Raises(palms facing in)
45lbx12
60x8x8x8

Seated Calf Raises
90lbx15
180lbx10x8x8x8

Leg Press
270lbx20
450x20
630x12x12x12

Reverse Pec Deck
115lbx15
145x12
160x8
175x6x6


Start my next 3:1 on Tuesday and i think i'm going to switch day 2 and day 3 around. I had very little issues w/my right delt prior to this cycle and routine but now i do. Some of this is due to the bench but i can't stop doing it right now. Probably should have been doing this from the beginning. when i was doing rear delts i could hear my right delt popping. Didn't hurt, just annoying.

Today's diet:
Breakfast-6 eggs over easy, 4 slices whole wheat toast, couple cups skim milk, couple cups o.j.
Pre workout- Met-Rx Bar, cranberry juice w/5gms creatine and banana.
Post workout-2 cans tuna, apple
Dinner is going to be-Baked chicken, baked potato, salad, asparagus, milk.
Meal 5-cottage cheese w/some pineapple
Meal 6- peanut butter and celery

Maybe i'll start posting diet as well from now on.?

----------


## baseline_9

I think you can smarten that diet up m8..... If you wanted to ?

----------


## stpete

> I think you can smarten that diet up m8..... If you wanted to ?


haha..Yeah, i know. This isn't my normal diet. I missed a couple "real" meals today on purpose due to running around w/the kids and yesterday wasn't too good in my book. Be more on track tomorrow. And i usually don't have the pineapple and pb that late in the evening but i thought i would treat myself.

And you are the diet guru. So if you have any suggestions i am all ears. Keep in mind that at dinner time we have 5 kids to feed and i pretty much go along w/the flow so we can all sit down together. but my wife usually does pretty good about balancing things. And we simply don't have the time or money for me to make myself something completely different from what my family is having.

Thanks, baseline!

----------


## MickeyKnox

> I think you can smarten that diet up m8..... If you wanted to ?


in all fairness to Pete, he quantified this at the beginning.  :Smilie: 




> Haven't posted a log in a few years and i think it's time to do it again. This is going to be a strict bulking cycle.
> 
> GOAL: It's basic. Try to get bigger and stronger than i've ever been. Gonna be tough as i was at my best between 28-32.
> 
> Cycle: 900mgs test EW for 16 weeks. Adding 30 mgs Halo mid Sept. for 4 Weeks.
> Adex @ .25 eod from start to PCT
> HCG - 250 iu's E3D from start to PCT
> PCT:
> Clomid-100/100/50/50/25
> ...

----------


## havanakid

> haha..Yeah, i know. This isn't my normal diet. I missed a couple "real" meals today on purpose due to running around w/the kids and yesterday wasn't too good in my book. Be more on track tomorrow. And i usually don't have the pineapple and pb that late in the evening but i thought i would treat myself.
> 
> And you are the diet guru. So if you have any suggestions i am all ears. Keep in mind that at dinner time we have 5 kids to feed and i pretty much go along w/the flow so we can all sit down together. but my wife usually does pretty good about balancing things. And we simply don't have the time or money for me to make myself something completely different from what my family is having.
> 
> Thanks, baseline!


I know the feeling bro.We got 4 kids.Thankfully my wife works full time and it allows me to free up some money weekly to hit up fresh and easy and i cook my own whole wheat pasta and brown rice but its not always easy.Keep up the good work and keep working with what you got.It is what it is.At least youre eating.

----------


## milky01623

I am so releaved to know its not just me with the family meals lol
During the week mon - fri I'm in my truck so eat my cutting foods that I make Sunday chicken,95/5 minced beef, boiled pots, tuna,salad,cottage cheese etc so my diet is on point but saturday & Sunday it goes a bit tits up as the wife doesn't really get it and she justs wants us all to sit down as a family......,,.

----------


## stpete

It's nice for me to see that i'm not alone too. But actually, i really don't mind eating a little junk from time to time. It's not like i'm jumping on stage anytime soon, and the wife freakin loves my physique. The kids have a nickname for me, "Monster." haha...

My diet has a little more fat than others and if i thought it really hindered my gains i would do my best to change things a little. But it's helping right now as i'm bulking. The cut will come later when, and if, i use the tren . But i'll cross that bridge when i get there.

----------


## OnTheSauce

> hows the halo going for you? was going to add it in to my cycle for my meet but read up on a comment from Dr Sust saying he thought it was overrated for strength and dbol was a better option.


For me, anadrol was better for strength than dbol . And halo made me more aggressive and angry in the gym and I had great workouts but saw more strength jump with the anadrol

----------


## stpete

Day 3 of 3:1-Due to switching Day 2 and Day 3 around in 3 days, and wanting to give heavy a break for today combined w/off day tomorrow, i should be good and strong going into chest/tri's on Wednesday. So i went high reps today. 3-4 minutes between exercises and 1 minute between sets. 

Back/Traps/Bi's

Wide Grip Pull Downs
160lb.x20
190x20
200x12x12

Nautilus Bi Curl
90lbx20
115x15x15x15

DB Shrugs
100lb.x20x20x20x20

Cable Low Rows
200lb.x12x12x12
160x20

Alternate DB Curls
35lbx15x15x15

Yeah, took it pretty easy today. Gearing up for chest on Wednesday. If shoulder cooperates i will be going heavy on all exercises and taking my time.

----------


## milky01623

> Day 3 of 3:1-Due to switching Day 2 and Day 3 around in 3 days, and wanting to give heavy a break for today combined w/off day tomorrow, i should be good and strong going into chest/tri's on Wednesday. So i went high reps today. 3-4 minutes between exercises and 1 minute between sets.
> 
> Back/Traps/Bi's
> 
> Wide Grip Pull Downs
> 160lb.x20
> 190x20
> 200x12x12
> 
> ...


Another good solid workout and with a day off tomorrow you should be ready to go heavy 
Are you getting stronger yet?

----------


## stpete

Yeah, i hope. Shoulder messing me w/me a little tonight though. As far as stronger, i feel really good but i don't think i'm really much stronger than before. I had a nice "maintenance" workout routine going before i started my cycle. So i was rested beforehand. I should be at full bore next week. I will let you know when things really start kicking.

----------


## austinite

2 more weeks for Halo! Let the games begin!

----------


## stpete

^^^^Yeah, no kidding. Can't wait, it's been a while for halo.

----------


## stpete

Well today was going to be the start of another 3:1 but not going to happen as i have to give a little update.

Was unloading some stone from my truck this morning and strained my back. And man did it get my attention. I immediately sat down and tried to stretch a little but nothing. Went home and my wife starts in on me to go to the doc's. so i did. He told me to stay away from work and the gym for at least 7 days, my next visit w/him. He prescribed me prednisone, tramadol, hydrocodone and cyclobenzaprine.

Here's the problem: no way i'm staying out of the gym. Besides, my back feels fine right now. I'm going in and doing heavy chest as scheduled(today), tomorrow. I'll hold off on back, maybe some light back, not sure. But the wife is pissed. haha...She knows i won't follow Dr.'s orders. hope she calms down by tomorrow.

Still thinking about what exercises for tomorrow. Need something new....And heavy!!

----------


## Buster Brown

That's a tough break. Had the same thing happen during my last cycle lifting 80 lb. bags of concrete all day then squatting that night, then the BIG twinge!!! Went on the advil diet and for back I stuck with weighted chins, hammer strength rows, and pulldowns. Stayed away from the bent-over rows and T-bar rows.
Chest I stuck with Inclines, weighted dips, and hammer strength press (hate hammerstrength but when your injured you can still go heavy and not worry about having to make a sudden move). Hope the best for you, I'm sure you wont be down long!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## stpete

Thanks, Buster. And i already feel like a piece of shit for missing today's workout!! This won't last long!

----------


## bikeral

stpete

Fantastic thread. Subscribed. Thanks for logging your cycle.

----------


## stpete

Thanks, bikeral!! It's going to get real fun this month and next!!

----------


## ANIMAL

What's halo? I haven't looked into that.

----------


## stpete

Halotestin . Arguably the most potent oral steroid out there. Possibly the most potent of any. It's an aggressive steroid but rather toxic. so i'm only using it for 4, maybe 5 weeks. Makes me meaner than hell in the gym. And i want that going into a lifting comp Oct. 6th. 

do some research on it. It's pretty cool. Only used it once before and my lifts were crazy!

----------


## milky01623

Dude that's big time pooh as my son would say(he's only 7)
I suffer with a sore r elbow and have no idea why but I use ibuleave gel b4 training and it does the trick

----------


## stpete

Can you spell that for me Milky? Is it, "ibuleave"? As in IBUprofen?

Thanks

----------


## milky01623

> Can you spell that for me Milky? Is it, "ibuleave"? As in IBUprofen?
> 
> Thanks


Yeah it's ibuprofen in gel that secretes into the area where pain relief is required like a mild anaesthetic the other name is voltarol both are the same

----------


## milky01623

Just thinking do you have a product called fiery jack over there?

----------


## MickeyKnox

following along and looking good petey! can't wait to see the results with your halo.  :Smilie:

----------


## stpete

> Yeah it's ibuprofen in gel that secretes into the area where pain relief is required like a mild anaesthetic the other name is voltarol both are the same


Thank You. I will check into it!




> Just thinking do you have a product called fiery jack over there?


Not sure. And to be honest, i go to The Vitamin Shoppe and i just get my vits, creatine, protein and a box of met-rx. I haven't looked at other stuff in years. what is it?




> following along and looking good petey! can't wait to see the results with your halo.


Thanks, Mickey! Taking today off(day 3) due to my back. Tomorrow is chest/tri's...going heavy. And i can't wait for the halo either! Gonna be NICE!!

----------


## milky01623

I think I've led you the wrong way Fiery Jack is an ointment that my nan swore by 
I came in a tin and you applied it to your back or muscle that hurt and it heated the area up and took away the pain mind you apply to much and f**k me you knew it hence the name Fiery Jack
I'll see if I can source some and send it over I'm sure me grandads still got a tin

----------


## Times Roman

> *Halotestin.* Arguably the most potent oral steroid out there. Possibly the most potent of any. It's an aggressive steroid but rather toxic. so i'm only using it for 4, maybe 5 weeks. Makes me meaner than hell in the gym. And i want that going into a lifting comp Oct. 6th. 
> 
> do some research on it. It's pretty cool. Only used it once before and my lifts were crazy!


what other sides do you experience?

grumpy at home?
lethargy at home?
any problems in the bedroom?
suppresses appetitie?
gains lost almost right away post cycle?

there's gotta be a catch?

----------


## stpete

> what other sides do you experience?*Felt like there wasn't anything in the gym i couldn't lift.* 
> 
> grumpy at home?*Grumpy all the time. But i was single so i kept it to myself. haha..*
> lethargy at home?*No*
> any problems in the bedroom?*I had a girlfriend i only saw on the weekends and there was never a problem.*
> suppresses appetitie?*NO. I actually ate like a beast and put on a little fat.*
> gains lost almost right away post cycle?*Yeah, i had never benched 405 on a regular basis till i used halo. And it dropped soon after use. But it's the mindset too. No weight was too heavy or intimidating. Not that i got all of em but i gave it a run for it's money.* 
> 
> there's gotta be a catch?


*The catch is the drop. We'll see how i do this go round as obviously, i want to keep everything. And that's how i'm approaching it. Lofty, i know but what the hell. I'm not 28 anymore. My peak.*

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Nice back piece bro! Look forward to seeing your progress pics.
Sub'd.

----------


## stpete

Thank you!! I am going to post pics in about 5 weeks.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Did you throw the tren in yet ? Are you going to? If you do Im curious to her how your tyemperment is. the only time i was a bit of a snap case is when i ran test tren and halo. The tren halo combo relly made me unbearable - I had to stop. Def want your input on this buddy.

----------


## stpete

Actually jimmy, i had planned on ending the halo one week before the tren and finishing cycle on test/tren. But they might overlap for 2 weeks if i choose to run the halo longer. and that's a strong possibility. might as well make the most of it, right?

And of course i will let you know how it affects me. I can only think in a very positive way in the gym. At home, maybe different story. Might have to go on the "remember it's just the tren" train of thought when i get home.

----------


## havanakid

Keep goin strong pete we're followin and rootin for ya!!

----------


## stpete

Thanks, havanakid!

----------


## stpete

OK, after 3 unscheduled days off due to a minor back issue i was back in the gym today.

Day 1 of 3:1

Chest/Tri's

BB Decline
135lbx15
185x12
225x10
315-5x5

Hammer Strength Incline
90lbx15
180x12
270-5x5(strip set the last set) to
180x12
90x30

V-Bar Push Downs
120lbxx20
170x15
200x12x12x12

Single Arm Tri Ext (cables)
50lbx15
80x10x10x8

FB DB Flies
50lbx15
65x12x12x8

Right delt still a little tight but overall it was ok today. The meds the Doc gave me for the back has worked and besides it feeling a little weak, i think it's ok. Tomorrow is when i switch Day 3 for Day 2 giving Delts and Tri's an extra days rest.

Breakfast-6 eggs over easy, cinnamon bagel, banana, milk and o.j.
Meal 2- Salad w/2 cans of tuna
Pre workout- Chicken Breast, pasta salad, water.
Post workout-protein bar and milk
Dinner-Haven't made a real decision yet, but we're going out so i'm guessing a t-bone steak, baked potato, salad w/plenty of eggs low fat dressing, iced tea.
Meal 6- Cottage cheese, maybe apple
Before bed-1 tablespoon p.b w/ milk. Yeah, i like my milk.

Looking forward to seeing how the back responds tomorrow. Had planned on starting w/Good Mornings, so i will. But slowly!! Going heavy on Bi's and Traps. Probably max em to see where i am. If back is doing good i may cut Good Mornings after a couple warm up sets and do some heavy deads to see where i am there as well.

Looking for a good time here on this site tonight as well!!

----------


## havanakid

> OK, after 3 unscheduled days off due to a minor back issue i was back in the gym today.
> 
> Day 1 of 3:1
> 
> Chest/Tri's
> 
> BB Decline
> 135lbx15
> 185x12
> ...


 Looks like youre eating enough but at 900mgs of test do you still feel hungry before bed or are you timing it just right so the hunger doesnt hit? Also hows your appetite increase difference versus being off cycle?

----------


## stpete

Hey havanakid, i'm hungry all the time. Yes, the test is kicking in and i feel it in every way. We just had dinner about an hour ago and i'm gonna try to stay w/just the cottage cheese then the P.B. later. but really, i could eat another steak right now. That's not a joke. I've always been a good eater even on tren and d-bol. The glass of milk at night time really helps. Besides, i fall asleep as soon as my head hits the pillow. Don't have to worry about trensomnia and i love that. As a matter of fact, the other morning i woke up and i feel asleep on my left side w/ my heating pad on my right delt. Woke up 6 hours later and i was still in the same position and the heating pad didn't move at all! 
Sunday is my big cheat day going into a day off. I'll start posting my daily diet from here on out. If you see something crazy don't be surprised. haha...

----------


## havanakid

> Hey havanakid, i'm hungry all the time. Yes, the test is kicking in and i feel it in every way. We just had dinner about an hour ago and i'm gonna try to stay w/just the cottage cheese then the P.B. later. but really, i could eat another steak right now. That's not a joke. I've always been a good eater even on tren and d-bol. The glass of milk at night time really helps. Besides, i fall asleep as soon as my head hits the pillow. Don't have to worry about trensomnia and i love that. As a matter of fact, the other morning i woke up and i feel asleep on my left side w/ my heating pad on my right delt. Woke up 6 hours later and i was still in the same position and the heating pad didn't move at all! 
> Sunday is my big cheat day going into a day off. I'll start posting my daily diet from here on out. If you see something crazy don't be surprised. haha...


 lol...nice nice..hey better to be hungry all the time then not hungry and having to force feed yourself.Most def keep us posted as to your daily diet and also on any sides such as mood,acne,etc..thanks bro.

----------


## stpete

Will do. Other than being a little short tempered sometimes there are no sides. BP was 120/70 when i saw the doc the other day. weighed in at 249. I'll add the sides in as well.

Thanks.

----------


## AXx

I'm here 

Peanut butter jelly time!!!!

----------


## stpete

^^^^hahaha...

----------


## DRdee

Stpete im sub'd and great posts so far!

----------


## stpete

^^^Great, and Thank you!!

----------


## milky01623

Looks like everything coming on swell dude
Streghth increasing?
I see your appetite is getting bigger as well 
Keep it up buddy

----------


## stpete

> Looks like everything coming on swell dude
> Streghth increasing?
> I see your appetite is getting bigger as well 
> Keep it up buddy


Strength is good but i'm going to keep pushing. Had a good workout today. My appetite is off the charts and i need to start counting everything now. Not tomorrow cause it's my big eat day and also my birthday (44) and it would be useless to try to keep from eating ice cream and cake. haha..On the positive side though, my wife told me having steak for breakfast and dinner!

Thank you, milky!!

----------


## AXx

Ice cream and cake. 

I love it. That's makes me hungry

----------


## stpete

Day 2 of 3:1

Weight-248.5

Back, Bi's, Traps

Standing Alternate DB's
35lb.x12
40lb.x12

Wide Grip Pull Downs
160lb.x15x12
200lbx10

Deads
225lbx6
315x4
405x1
495x1

Nautilus Bi Curl
115lbx12
140x8
170x6
200x4

Shrugs (Smith Machine)
180lbx15
360x10
450x8-Strip set FAST to:
180x20

Single Arm Cable Curls
70lbx10
80x8
90x6
100x5

Close Grip Pull Downs
200lb.x10
240x6
260x2

Stretched more than usual today and the place was dead so i kinda took my time. I also warmed up a bit by doing some Good Mornings w/just the bar and decided not to continue w/those as i was set on doing dead lifts. And the first bi's and pull downs were ups to the deads.

My appetite is going through the roof, and i really started to notice it last night. Today's Diet:
Breakfast-5 eggs over easy, 1 cup oats, 2 slices whole grain wheat bread, banana, 2 cups skim milk, 2 cups o.j.
Snack-Protein bar, 2 cups milk
Pre Workout- Chicken Breast, Pasta Salad, Apple, Water
Post Workout- Protein Drink @ Gym, 20 minutes later- 2 cans tuna on a salad, pasta salad, Diet Coke
Dinner will be- Pork Chops, Corn, Green Beans, Mashed Potatoes, Diet Coke. Then more water till last snack. Already drank 96oz of water and 32oz of Gatorade.
Snack- Cottage Cheese
Before Bed- Heaping Tablespoon of P.B. w/milk

Shoulder is still a little touchy but feels good overall. Going heavy on them tomorrow and moving from Leg Press to Squats.

----------


## stpete

> Ice cream and cake. 
> 
> I love it. That's makes me hungry


Me too! haha...

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Happy Birthday Big Guy!

----------


## stpete

> Happy Birthday Big Guy!


Thank you, sir!!

----------


## AXx

Wow I totally missed you said birthday cake. I'm a dumbass. 

Happy friggin birthday buddy.

----------


## stpete

haha..It's funny how our eyes just navigate to the good stuff!

Thank you, sir!!

----------


## austinite

woah. Happy Birthday! Happy Halo Days!

----------


## stpete

> woah. Happy Birthday! Happy Halo Days!


haha..Thanks, austinite.

----------


## havanakid

Enjoy your birthday and your ice cream and cake brother.Have a great weekend with the family.

----------


## rockhardman

Happy bday eat a whole cake for me lol

----------


## milky01623

> Strength is good but i'm going to keep pushing. Had a good workout today. My appetite is off the charts and i need to start counting everything now. Not tomorrow cause it's my big eat day and also my birthday (44) and it would be useless to try to keep from eating ice cream and cake. haha..On the positive side though, my wife told me having steak for breakfast and dinner!
> 
> Thank you, milky!!


Happy birthday big guy 
Enjoy everything including the cake mind your make sure the fire dept ready what with all those candles lol

----------


## stpete

> Enjoy your birthday and your ice cream and cake brother.Have a great weekend with the family.


Thank you!!




> Happy bday eat a whole cake for me lol


Thank you, and i might just do that! lol




> Happy birthday big guy 
> Enjoy everything including the cake mind your make sure the fire dept ready what with all those candles lol


hahaha...you're a funny guy. Thanks, milky. I appreciate it!

----------


## stpete

Day 3 of 3:1

Delts/Legs

Standing DB Press
45lbx15
60lbx15

Seated DB Press
80lbx10x6
90lbx2

Hammer Strength Shoulder Press
180lbx12
270x6x3-Strip Set
180x15

Squats
135lbx12
225x10
315x8
365x5
405x2 but i'm only counting one as i didn't go as far as i should have. Been a while for squats and i have to admit, it was rough.

Seated Calf Raises
90lbx15
180x10x10
200x8x6

Superset Standing Front and lateral Raises
35lbx12
45x8
55x5-immediately to:
20x15

Felt good about today's workout. Went through it pretty fast so i could get home and enjoy the rest of the day w/family and watch the Bears whip up on the Colts.

Today's Diet-
Breakfast-T-Bone Steak(medium rare), 2 eggs over easy, 3 pancakes, 2 cups skim milk, 2 cups o.j.
Pre Workout-Met-Rx bar, Cranberry Juice w/ 5gms creatine.
Post Workout-Protein drink @ gym. 30 minutes later- 2 pork chops, broccoli, corn, mashed potatoes, milk.
Meal 4- salad w/2 cans tuna, lt. italian dressing
Dinner-T-Bone steak, sweet potato, mixed veggies, 1 slice whole wheat bread, diet coke.
And i won't tell a lie. The rest of the night is probably cake and ice cream. I haven't seen the birthday cake yet so i don't know how much i'll have. I don't really care though, hell i'm in bulking mode. 

Off tomorrow. Trying to get something together for tuesday and chest/tri's. Need to do something i haven't done in a while. Any ideas?

----------


## milky01623

> Day 3 of 3:1
> 
> Delts/Legs
> 
> Standing DB Press
> 45lbx15
> 60lbx15
> 
> Seated DB Press
> ...


What about over head rope pulls for triceps
Back up against cable machine in a seated position leaning on the machine then using the rope pull over head with elbows locked at 90 degree with forearms and pull until arms are in a straight position then repeat I used to do 2 warm up sets then go heavy for 4 sets 
You've probably already done these before buti don't know what they're properly called but they do work and you asked for something different.... Milky

----------


## bikeral

Happy B-Day. Glad to see you are in the gym on your B-Day.

----------


## stpete

Milky, i know exactly what you speak of. Thanks, i kinda forgot em. Been hooked on some others for a minute. I'll do those for sure.


bikeral, Thank you!! And yeah, i typically go on Holidays as well cause i know my diet's gonna suffer a little. So i try to make up for it as best i can.

----------


## havanakid

Great job on the squats.Thats a lot of damn weight any way you look at it.For chest tomorrow I dont know maybe you could throw in a set of negatives on each exercise.Just a small idea.

----------


## stpete

^^^^ And my legs are feeling are it!! They'll probably be worse tomorrow. Great idea on the negatives. Need to find someone to help though. No biggie.

----------


## austinite

Congrats on winning the $100 recognized member reward. Well deserved, stpete!

----------


## stpete

Thanks, austinite!

----------


## Trying-Hard

Congrats on the lifts and the newly acquired recognition, stpete. You are a strong mofo..;-)

----------


## milky01623

Congrats are in order well done mate ;-)

----------


## stpete

> Congrats on the lifts and the newly acquired recognition, stpete. You are a strong mofo..;-)


Thank you, TH. And thanks for the compliment!!




> Congrats are in order well done mate ;-)


Thanks, milky!!

----------


## austinite

stpete, I'm going to give you some advice here... 

You need to move away from the camera about 6 more feet. Your back is getting too big to fit in the frame.

----------


## gearbox

sorry I missed your bday stpete  :Chairshot: 

what lifts are you trying for on oct 6 or 8th I think?

what mg are you running halo at?

----------


## MickeyKnox

looking good Pete! 

and happy belated b-day bro! hope all your ups and downs that day were in bed!

----------


## stpete

> stpete, I'm going to give you some advice here... 
> 
> You need to move away from the camera about 6 more feet. Your back is getting too big to fit in the frame.


hahaha...Well, thank you! Next time(middle of cycle) i'll ask my wife to do just that!




> sorry I missed your bday stpete 
> 
> what lifts are you trying for on oct 6 or 8th I think?
> 
> what mg are you running halo at?


No problem, gearbox. The event is held by my gym and it's 5 locations. All you have to do is be a member to compete. It's kinda like a PL comp as far as i know. I've never been in any structured or sponsored event in my life. But the gym started doing this a couple years ago and i thought it would be fun to get into. You can either enter a single lift or go for the overall. One or the other. They consist of Deads, Bench and Squats. I do the overall in the over 40 crowd. Don't laugh either. I'll do it for you. hahahahahahaha...anyway, Squats is what kills me. I came in 3rd last year. Killed it on the BP and did good on Deads but those guys tore me up in squats. They were over 500lbs easy. If i get the bench and am competitive in the deads i will be happy. won't lie, i want first but my skinny ass legs won't let me. But it's fun and i have a little rivalry going on w/one of the guys. He's a real prick and we almost came to blows just a few months ago. 




> looking good Pete! 
> 
> and happy belated b-day bro! hope all your ups and downs that day were in bed!


Thanks, Mickey! Appreciate it!!

----------


## stpete

OK...Yesterday off from lifting but did do cardio(2 miles @ 4.0 speed and 3.5 incline) and abs(200 weighted sit ups). Diet was rather boring. Wake- o.j w/ creatine and large banana. 10 minutes later did the cardio and abs. Rest of the day was tuna and salad for lunch. Rib-eye steak and green beans 1 slice of wheat bread, milk for dinner. Met-rx bar for snack. Large tablespoon of PB and cottage cheese before bed. 

Now, to get up to speed. My gear has kicked in and i feel good. Started noticing acne on upper chest and back last night. This morning more was on my face around my mouth and chin. not too bad though. 

I'm currently going into my 7th rotation of this 3:1 schedule and i'm going to stop it after the 10th which will be on the 25th of this month. Going to start running Halo on the 22nd of this month. I am going to start at 30mgs ed. Going into the comp i am just going to concentrate on the lifts that are required. Will update exactly what i'll be doing when i figure out. Have a good idea but need to change a few things. Last year i only took one day off before the event. Thinking of taking 2 or maybe three this year. Decisions, decisions...I will obviously let you guys know.

Day 1 of 3:1

Chest/Tri's
Pre exhaust Chest w/ Pec Deck
No weight listed but it was pretty heavy. haha..
20x15x12x12

Flat Bench BB-delt felt best that it has in quite sometime. And no issues after workout either. I hope this continues.
135lbx12
225lbx8
275x3
315x3x3
365x1-got a spot on that one but got it easier than i thought. Went up no issues. Decided to leave it like that for the day.

Flat Bench DB
80lbx10
100lbx10x9x8

Tri Cable Push Downs(straight bar)
200lbx12x8
220lbx6
240x3

Hammer Strength Incline
180lbx10
270lbx5x5x5-strip set fast to:
180x10
90x15
And feeling pumped! 
Wanted to do another tri exercise but was running late to pick up my girls from soccer and judo. The other daughter was w/my wife at piano and just couldn't make it time to get the others. That's ok..Paybacks a bitch. hahaha...

Anyway, i feel good about today's workout. Especially my delt. I have no idea what's going on but i'm not going to question it, just go w/it.

Today's diet:
Breakfast-4 eggs over easy, 1/2 cup oats, cinnamon raisin bagel, banana, 2 cups milk, 1 cup o.j w/5gms creatine.
Meal 2-2 cans tuna on salad w/lt italian. Gatorade.
Meal 3-pasta salad and protein drink.
Pre workout-Met-rx bar, cranberry juice w/5gms creatine.
Post workout-so much going on tonight the wife made me an 8 egg cheese and onion omelette w/ 2 slices wheat bread, 2 cups milk.
Meal 6-Cottage cheese
Snack-Heaping tablespoon P.B.

Tomorrow going heavy on Back, Bi's and Traps.

Whew, i feel like i'm back in school. hahaha...

----------


## gonebluffn

Just curiios why add the halo I used it when I boxed but to my understanding its very toxic and not normally cycled gave me lots of agression and improved speed but havent used it in years since boxing.

----------


## Live for the PUMP

PETE! Your killing it bro!! What is this contest your going to do that you referred to above?

----------


## havanakid

[QUOTE=stpete;6156764]Now, to get up to speed. My gear has kicked in and i feel good. Started noticing acne on upper chest and back last night. This morning more was on my face around my mouth and chin. not too bad though. 

Hey stpete congrats on your recognition!!! In reference to the acne sides are you planning on doing something for it or is it pretty mild and youll be ok with it?Any other mild symptoms?Gyno?Etc

----------


## milky01623

Dude nearly as strong as me on your tri's lol

----------


## stpete

> Just curiios why add the halo I used it when I boxed but to my understanding its very toxic and not normally cycled gave me lots of agression and improved speed but havent used it in years since boxing.


gonebluffin-using the halo for a little addition going into a little lifting comp my gym has going on next month. I too have only used it once before and yes, it's toxic and that's why i haven't used it since but i'm looking for a nice little lift. didn't want to go w/d-bol cause it doesn't give me the aggression like the halo does.




> PETE! Your killing it bro!! What is this contest your going to do that you referred to above?


Thanks, buddy. It's just a contest that my gym threw together after several members from another location recommended it a few years back. Nothing professional, just us members seeing where we stack against one another.

[QUOTE=havanakid;6157265]


> Now, to get up to speed. My gear has kicked in and i feel good. Started noticing acne on upper chest and back last night. This morning more was on my face around my mouth and chin. not too bad though. 
> 
> Hey stpete congrats on your recognition!!! In reference to the acne sides are you planning on doing something for it or is it pretty mild and youll be ok with it?Any other mild symptoms?Gyno?Etc


Thanks, havana! It's tolerable so far. But it's been awhile since i had issues w/acne. If it gets worse i will have to look into remedies. My wife tells me i'm a little more "edgy" than i was a week ago. So i have to keep an eye on that for sure! My energy is thru the roof. And "after hours activity" has increased. good mood all the time.

----------


## stpete

> Dude nearly as strong as me on your tri's lol


haha...I'm trying buddy!!

----------


## milky01623

> haha...I'm trying buddy!!


Funny that's what the wife says about me "very fvckin trying" don't know what she means lol

----------


## gearbox

great thread and thanks for the updates.

Are you going to run halo on contest day?
How long did it take for halo to kick in?

I agree with no dbol especially when doing deads and squat. I get some serious back pumps if I go to heavy.

----------


## stpete

> great thread and thanks for the updates.
> 
> Are you going to run halo on contest day?
> How long did it take for halo to kick in?
> 
> I agree with no dbol especially when doing deads and squat. I get some serious back pumps if I go to heavy.


Thanks, gearbox. Yes, i will run it on contest day. Testing the waters @30mgs but in all likelihood i'll probably go w/40ed including contest time. Halo kicks in almost immediately and makes me focus like nothing else. Yeah, the back pumps are dumb. And to be honest, i'm probably done w/d-bol all together. 

I will most certainly keep you posted on the developments gearbox.

----------


## stpete

Day 2 of 3:1

Back/Bi's/Traps

Close Grip Cable Low Rows
150lbx15
200lbx15
260x12
300x8

Alternate DB Curls (standing)
40lbx12
50lbx10
60x8

DB Shrugs
100lbx20x20
120x12x12x12

Wide Grip Pull Downs
200lbx10
240lbx8x6x6

Nautilus Bi Curl
95lbx15
125lbx10
140x7
155x5
170x3

Wasn't really feeling it today. Had some business matters that pissed me off first thing this morning. I allowed that to interfere w/breakfast(lost my appetite) and settled for a banana w/glass of milk. Had a met-rx bar for lunch and another for pre workout w/apple juice and creatine @ the gym. 
Dinner(just ate)- 2 chicken breast, 1/2 baked potato, steamed carrots, gatorade.
Not really sure about other snacks for tonight.
Probably the usual cottage cheese. Cut out the p.b. tonight and have another protein drink. Will have another drink if i wake up to piss tonight.

Delts/Legs tomorrow.

Thanks to everyone for following and all the encouragement. You guys are great!!

----------


## bikeral

Great thread. Glad I subbed. Your workouts are great and I've incorporated a few ideas from them in mine.

Thanks

----------


## gearbox

> Thanks, gearbox. Yes, i will run it on contest day. Testing the waters @30mgs but in all likelihood i'll probably go w/40ed including contest time. Halo kicks in almost immediately and makes me focus like nothing else. Yeah, the back pumps are dumb. And to be honest, i'm probably done w/d-bol all together. 
> 
> I will most certainly keep you posted on the developments gearbox.


Back pumps I took taurine at 5-7 grams a day and it helped a lot. I loved the drol cycle I did last year. I am a girl and couldnt handle tren at all.
Insomnia was a bitch
and I literally sweat all day. I would be watching tv with fiancee and get up from couch and my whole back would be soaked. It was discusting.

anyways. thanks for update and 40 mg at contest sounds great.

lets do some positive reinforcement on your legs. like come legs "your huge" lets hit 700 squat

----------


## gonebluffn

Great thread keeping up with it good luck your definately going to have the aggression you will be psyched out grt em.

----------


## gonebluffn

just curious havent read the whole thread yet is there a weight class?

----------


## stpete

> Great thread. Glad I subbed. Your workouts are great and I've incorporated a few ideas from them in mine.
> 
> Awesome, thanks!
> 
> Thanks





> Back pumps I took taurine at 5-7 grams a day and it helped a lot. I loved the drol cycle I did last year. I am a girl and couldnt handle tren at all.
> Insomnia was a bitch
> and I literally sweat all day. I would be watching tv with fiancee and get up from couch and my whole back would be soaked. It was discusting.
> 
> anyways. thanks for update and 40 mg at contest sounds great.
> 
> lets do some positive reinforcement on your legs. like come legs "your huge" lets hit 700 squat


That's cool. Interested in some of your other cycles!! hahaha...Now that's some positive reinforcement! Doing more squats today and will post the outcome.




> Great thread keeping up with it good luck your definately going to have the aggression you will be psyched out grt em.


Thank you and i certainly hope so!!




> just curious havent read the whole thread yet is there a weight class?


No sir, just age groups. 18-25, 25-40, 40 and over. Yeah, i'm in the old man's club. hahaha...Actually, i'd like there to be no age groups. And that's being talked about w/the powers that be for future comps.

----------


## gearbox

try for 800 squat 700 is to easy. Gotta give your halo legs a challenge I come on!

----------


## stpete

> try for 800 squat 700 is to easy. Gotta give your halo legs a challenge I come on!


I like it !! Keep it up and you'll have me doubling my halo dosage!! And yeah, making him my bitch is what i intend on doing! Good call.

----------


## stpete

Day 3 of 3:1

Delts/Legs

Hammer Strength Shoulder Press
90lbx15x15
180lbx12
230x12
270x10x5-strip set
180x15
90x25

Superset DB Raises Front & Lateral
40lbx12x10x8

Squats
135lbx10
225lbx8
315x5
365x5
405x5-Felt good and was strong. Due to a time restraint had to stop but feeling good about going heavier next go round. Strength is coming along nicely!!

Calf Raises
180lbx10x10
200x8x6

Laying Leg Curl
Not sure of weight, increased every set.
12x12x8x5

Back on track today. Woke up several times last night and not sure why but when i got up i felt completely rested. Strength is increasing and if i had a spot today just to help get me out of the whole on the Shoulder press i would have gotten more weight. My goal of 4 plates on each side seems doable right now.

Today's diet
Breakfast-4 eggs over easy, 2 slices wheat bread, banana, 2 cups milk, 2 cups o.j.
Snack-1 can tuna, 3 hard boiled eggs
Lunch-10oz. Garbage Burger w/fries and Diet Coke. 1550 calories in the burger itself. Not sure about the fries.
Pre workout-Met -Rx bar, gatorade w/5gms creatine.
Post workout-Protein drink
dinner-Kielbasa w/2 tablespoons rotini, salad, diet coke
Snack-cottage cheese

Feeling stronger by the day. And my mood is very positive. Acne is still here but it's not getting any worse.

----------


## AXx

Petey Pete is killing it. You go bro awesome job

----------


## stpete

Thank you, AXx!! hoping things only get better! And i have a feeling they will.

----------


## AXx

Oh they will. Your shoulder weight kills me. I thought you had a bad shoulder???

Here you are smoking it on shoulders day. I would be in the operating room shortly after that kind of workout. 

My humural head is gone on the left and socket gone on the right. Sorry didn't mean to derail

----------


## gearbox

> Oh they will. Your shoulder weight kills me. I thought you had a bad shoulder???
> 
> Here you are smoking it on shoulders day. I would be in the operating room shortly after that kind of workout.
> 
> My humural head is gone on the left and socket gone on the right. Sorry didn't mean to derail


Lifting injuries or sports related?

----------


## gearbox

Keep it up Pete! I want to see the numbers come october. I am expecting a 450 bench also

----------


## stpete

> Keep it up Pete! I want to see the numbers come october. I am expecting a 450 bench also


Thanks! You got it!!

----------


## stpete

> Oh they will. Your shoulder weight kills me. I thought you had a bad shoulder???
> 
> Here you are smoking it on shoulders day. I would be in the operating room shortly after that kind of workout. 
> 
> My humural head is gone on the left and socket gone on the right. Sorry didn't mean to derail


Shoulders have always been my strongest next to chest. Yeah, i fudgered my right delt 5 years ago and it hasn't been right since. Takes forever to get it warmed up and have to baby it at the start of workout. But once it gets loose it's pretty strong.

Sorry to hear about your shoulder! What happened?

----------


## stpete

Well, i'm a little tired. haha...Got 8 full hours of sleep last night and was still tired this morning after 16oz of coffee. Thought about taking the weekend off as i was looking at my calender and seen that i have been very consistent w/my workouts and other stuff. But, had breakfast and decided to hit it anyway. Got there and determined that i was going to keep it simple and do mostly reps but go a little heavier on at least one exercise. 

Day 1 of 3:1

Chest/Tri's

Pec Deck(arms extended)
115lbx20
145lbx15
175lbx15
205x12
235x8

Smith Machine Incline

90lbx15x12
180lbx12x10x10
230lbx5x5..Strip set
180x8
90x15

Cable V-Bar Push Downs

160lbx25
180lbx20
200lbx15x15x12

And that was it for today. Came home and took a nap. Wife had to take care of personal stuff w/family and kids so we put off the "burger challenge" till next Saturday. Plus, it will be just her and i and we want it like that.
Taking tomorrow off as i'm still a little tired. Start back on Monday on Day 2.

Today's Diet

Breakfast(pre workout)- 6 eggs over easy, cinnamon raisin bagel, banana, 2 cups milk, 2 cups o.j. w/5gms creatine.
Post workout-Protein drink, met-rx bar.
Dinner-Hamburgers, cole slaw, green beans, diet coke.
Meal 4- 1 hamburger(no bun), cottage cheese.
Meal 5- 1/2 hamburger chopped up in green beans w/cole slaw.
Late night snack- 1 heaping tablespoon p.b.

----------


## gearbox

Good idea to keep it light. 
P.s. your light is most pol's max haha

----------


## Times Roman

why was i thinking you were shorter than i? you are 6'. same as me. so if i remember correctly, your goal this cycle is 260? 242 now? that should be very doable. your grocery bill will probably go up 50% to get you there though! =)

----------


## stpete

> Good idea to keep it light. 
> P.s. your light is most pol's max haha


Whew!! I'm glad i'm not only one who thinks that keeping it light was a good idea. Thanks. Can't believe i was, and still, so tired. Not doing anything but this site tomorrow.
Well, maybe some people. The biggest thing i have going for me is experience. Took me a while to get past the mental block of a certain amount of weight on the bar. I used to get all nervous about it. Anymore, it's no big deal. I either lift it or it'll be there for me later. And it's been working for me over the last year and a half. And the halo makes me think anything is possible. haha...

Still wanna hear more about your workouts. Oh wait, you haven't mentioned it all have you....haha..




> why was i thinking you were shorter than i? you are 6'. same as me. so if i remember correctly, your goal this cycle is 260? 242 now? that should be very doable. your grocery bill will probably go up 50% to get you there though! =)


Yep, 6' Times. As of today i'm 249. Yes my goal is 260 and hold 250. Lofty, but i'm going to give it my all!! Grocery not really. It's the protein drinks, bars and stuff i get while not at home is what's killing me. Those Met-rx bars aren't cheap but they're the best i think. I might have to increase my egg intake. haha...

----------


## AXx

Awesome brother. Where do you bf wise. Do you watch this or care? Just wondering.

----------


## gearbox

[QUOTE="stpete"]

Whew!! I'm glad i'm not only one who thinks that keeping it light was a good idea. Thanks. Can't believe i was, and still, so tired. Not doing anything but this site tomorrow.
Well, maybe some people. The biggest thing i have going for me is experience. Took me a while to get past the mental block of a certain amount of weight on the bar. I used to get all nervous about it. Anymore, it's no big deal. I either lift it or it'll be there for me later. And it's been working for me over the last year and a half. And the halo makes me think anything is possible. haha...

Still wanna hear more about your workouts. Oh wait, you haven't mentioned it all have you

----------


## gearbox

Sorry post messed up with my phone. 

You want to know my lifts or routine? No where near a beast like yourself!

How long did it take for halo to kick in. I am curious now cause I may enter a friendly bench comp. And could use an extra push.

----------


## stpete

> Sorry post messed up with my phone. 
> 
> You want to know my lifts or routine? No where near a beast like yourself!
> 
> How long did it take for halo to kick in. I am curious now cause I may enter a friendly bench comp. And could use an extra push.


Either would be cool. I checked your profile and to my dismay nothing. Or did i miss it? Sorry if i made it sound like i started the halo, i will start on the 22nd. I will then post my current lifts and gauge progression from there. It will kick in very quick. It will help you in your friendly comp.

----------


## stpete

> Awesome brother. Where do you bf wise. Do you watch this or care? Just wondering.


I would guess 15-18 right now. But my abs are more noticeable now than at start. With very little cardio. 4 miles a week.

----------


## AXx

> I would guess 15-18 right now. But my abs are more noticeable now than at start. With very little cardio. 4 miles a week.


Awesome just wondering. Keep up the good work

----------


## stpete

Thanks, Buddy.

----------


## Times Roman

> Whew!! I'm glad i'm not only one who thinks that keeping it light was a good idea. Thanks. Can't believe i was, and still, so tired. Not doing anything but this site tomorrow.
> Well, maybe some people. The biggest thing i have going for me is experience. Took me a while to get past the mental block of a certain amount of weight on the bar. I used to get all nervous about it. Anymore, it's no big deal. I either lift it or it'll be there for me later. And it's been working for me over the last year and a half. And the halo makes me think anything is possible. haha...
> 
> Still wanna hear more about your workouts. Oh wait, you haven't mentioned it all have you....haha..
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, 6' Times. As of today i'm 249. Yes my goal is 260 and hold 250. Lofty, but i'm going to give it my all!! Grocery not really. *It's the protein drinks, bars and stuff i get while not at home is what's killing me. Those Met-rx bars aren't cheap but they're the best i think. I might have to increase my egg intak*e. haha...


shit! when i was in afghanistan, i was going through cases of canned tuna. i'd eat it plain and tell every one that the taste / monotony does not bother me. Until after you've eaten several cases over a period of several months. and after that, it just kind of sits on the shelf in the office.

yah, you should be able to hit 260. rooting for you buddy!

----------


## stpete

Love tuna but my stomach hates me for it. Can't eat it everyday or i'd never get out of the restroom. haha...

Thanks, Times. Have to be very careful of the 260 not being a sloppy 260. Just gotta keep pushing harder than the last.

----------


## Times Roman

a funny thing happened over in the 'stan. started my first ghrp and cjc 12 month trial. kept getting more ripped, more vascular, more definition. but never really broke 230. mostly hovered around 225. come home, come off the cjc/ghrp, start the tb, and "all of a sudden" im at 235. yeah, the stomach has gotten a little fuller. still at a 36" waist (how us old bulls measure fat).

now, since i have real resources, need to get serious. can't let a young pup like you show me up too bad!! =)

----------


## stpete

haha...it's the beer and burgers. 36"? I sport a 38". And praying it stays that way!

----------


## Times Roman

> haha...it's the beer and burgers. 36"? I sport a 38". And praying it stays that way!


I don't know mate. looking at your back, you 've got morfe going oin than i do. I look Ok in a tshjirt, but your back is looking like a pretty good end result.

----------


## stpete

Thanks! Working back is nice but it drains me. And i could literally spend an hour on back alone. Wait til you see my routine when it changes after Oct.6th. Back will have it's own day.

----------


## milky01623

> haha...it's the beer and burgers. 36"? I sport a 38". And praying it stays that way!


Dude when I started my cut in July (9 weeks ago) I was a 39" waist 225lbs 30%bf 5'9"
I'm now 33" waist 194 lbs 15-16% bf 5'10"
At 41 I've grown an inch lol
Stpete you're absolutely killing it when my bulk starts I just hope I get lifts like yours
Keep it up man

----------


## stpete

Thanks, milky. I'm loving it but the 3:1 combined w/the lifts have taken a small toll on me. today was to be Day 2, but like i mentioned, i'm taking today off and starting back on Monday w/Day 2. Only going to go heavy on deads, chest and squats 2 more times each. Emphasis on deads and bench.

Comp is on Sat, Oct 6th. Will probably take that thur and fri completely off.

----------


## austinite

5 days, 11 hours and 22 seconds. But who's counting?!  :Wink: 

Halo Halo Halo!

----------


## gearbox

The wave is around to me halo.halo.halo.halo

----------


## stpete

hahahaha....right back around, hhhhaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooo oo. here i come!! I'm going to up it to 40mgs per day. You guys just talked me into it!

----------


## austinite

> hahahaha....right back around, hhhhaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooo oo. here i come!! *I'm going to up it to 40mgs per day*. You guys just talked me into it!


Hell yeah!

----------


## milky01623

> hahahaha....right back around, hhhhaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooo oo. here i come!! I'm going to up it to 40mgs per day. You guys just talked me into it!


Dude there's a saying over here

EAT IT LIKE U STOLE IT 

HALO HALO all hail the HALO

----------


## stpete

I like it!! ^^^^^ haha..

----------


## gearbox

Did someone say
H
A
L
O
!

----------


## warmouth

Following! This is awesome. Thanks for sharing this StPete.

----------


## gearbox

Pete is going to smoke some chump on lift day. They may have to add chains cause the bar will be full of 45lb plates

----------


## stpete

> Following! This is awesome. Thanks for sharing this StPete.


Not a problem. I'm enjoying it as well. Thanks for following!




> Pete is going to smoke some chump on lift day. They may have to add chains cause the bar will be full of 45lb plates


Yeah, i am. Gearbox, i think about it everyday. If i do nothing else, just getting the Bench will suffice for now. I already know i have him in the deads. Mine aren't very impressive, but his is worse w/poor form. Thanks!!

----------


## gearbox

Impressive or not. A personal best is a PERSONAL best.

What ate you shooting for in bench again?

I hope to hit 405 someday (not on cycle would be ideal)

----------


## stpete

I'm wanting 425. Next chest day i will get 365x1 and go for 405x1. this will be w/just 2 warm ups, 2x225 and 1x315. Of course normal rotator warm ups as well.

----------


## gearbox

Holy halo! 425. That is no easy amount of weight. Good luck to you. I think you will crush it!

----------


## austinite

That's a halo alot of plates!

----------


## stpete

Yeah, it's going to be heavy. I won't really know how doable it is til i do chest again. And shoulder needs to be right too. That's my biggest concern.

----------


## gearbox

> Yeah, it's going to be heavy. I won't really know how doable it is til i do chest again. And shoulder needs to be right too. That's my biggest concern.


What weight have you done already in months past?

I usually have to ice my right shoulder if I try weight I am not sure I can do. So I often wait a few weeks till I know I can put it up. (Ex. When I was trying for 315 I waited till I hit 285 multiple times then I waiting an additional two weeks and hit 315 2x)

----------


## Buster Brown

Got Halo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gearbox

No I don't!! Pete purchased it ALL

----------


## stpete

> What weight have you done already in months past?
> 
> I usually have to ice my right shoulder if I try weight I am not sure I can do. So I often wait a few weeks till I know I can put it up. (Ex. When I was trying for 315 I waited till I hit 285 multiple times then I waiting an additional two weeks and hit 315 2x)


365 is the highest i've went this year. I typically don't do Bench Press. Don't particularly care for them and i get better results and rom from other chest exercises. I'm basically doing them cause it's in the comp and i want to smoke some some idiot that thinks he's a bad ass. Thursday is next chest day and i am going for 405 on that day. 365 felt good last time.
I'm pretty sure i can get it once. Icy hot/naproxen/tramadol are my meds for shoulder and back.

----------


## stpete

Day 2 of 3:1

Back/Bi's/Traps-Left traps out and will get them tomorrow w/delts and legs.

Deads
135lbx12
225lbx8
315x5
405x1
455x1-everything went up really easy till i got to 405 and that got my attention. 455 was rough but i got it and didn't struggle too much. Have to come out of the hole a little better though. This needs work.

Bent over BB

135lbx10
225x8
315x6x4
In case you ever wondered, the order i place the exercises in this log is the order i do them in the gym. Forgot to mention that in the opening.

Alt. DB Curls

40lbx12
50lbx10x10

Wide Grip Pull Downs

160lbx15
220lbx10x10x8

Nautilus Bi's

95lbx15
140lbx8
170x5x5

Decided after first 2 exercises that traps would have to wait til tomorrow. Didn't sleep too well last night and this morning was a wreck. Had a follow up w/my doc and got the go ahead regarding my back and also got new script for naproxen and tramadol. This is much better than buying ibuprofen and acetaminophen in bulk.

Today's Diet
Breakfast-6 eggs over easy, whole wheat bagel, 2 cups skim milk, 2 cups o.j. banana
Snack- 2 cans tuna over salad w/lt italian dressing. Gatorade
Pre workout- pasta salad, met-rx bar, cranberry juice w/5gms creatine
Post workout- protein drink then home. chicken breast, pasta salad, water
Dinner-Chicken, green beans, cole slaw, 2 slices wheat bread, 2 cups skim milk
Snack-Cottage cheese
Before bed-heaping tablespoon p.b w/2 cups skim milk

Tomorrow is Legs/Delts/Traps...Going to start w/squats. Will go heavy on these. Delts will be moderate weight w/concentration and energy being geared towards Thursday's chest/tri workout. Will go in Thursday and straight to the bench after proper warm up.

UPDATE: I have decided to start the halo this Wednesday the 19th. This will give me 17 full days on halo before the lift. Hell, i can't take it anymore. Start w/20mgs Wednesday and 30mgs on Thursday and every training day after. Unless of course i feel i should use some more. I am going to change my routine next week. Details then.

----------


## havanakid

Sounds like you had a crappy night and morning similar to mine.Got like 4 hours of sleep and fasted for 14 hours for bloodwork which ended up being for naught cause my stupid ass doctor(not trt doc) said he wanted to see me first and then send me for blood which was bs cause he told me a couple months ago to just show up cause the order was in.Guess he wants that visit money to just say heres your referral go and get bloodwork done.Anyways glad you still got your workout done as did I and let me tell you cause you told me to shoot you an update on my cycle..even with little sleep,two meals,and 14 hour fasting I went from benching 5-7 reps at 225 with help om the last two reps to benching 12 reps no help in back to back sets.UNREAL BROTHER UNREAL.Imagine my gains when I get on tren and halo a year or two down the road.I just cant believe it and im only doing test at 450 and deca at 380 as you already know and this is my second week lol,...crazy.Anyways keep it up brother.Your inspiration and consistency pushes me.

----------


## stpete

^^^Cool. Those are good numbers, and happening rather quickly. Nice. And glad i could be of some assistance. Test/deca is a good cycle, one of my favorites.

I'll be in touch and keep up the good work!

----------


## gearbox

Thanks for update. And 365 to 425 is a big jump

----------


## austinite

http://countingdownto.com/countdown/144758

----------


## stpete

> Thanks for update. And 365 to 425 is a big jump


Next chest day which is now pushed back another day cause of my cold, i will attempt 405. It is a jump but i'm confident about the 405.




> http://countingdownto.com/countdown/144758


That's freakin cool. But you didn't see my latest update(post 231), i am starting halo tomorrow!

----------


## austinite

> Next chest day which is now pushed back another day cause of my cold, i will attempt 405. It is a jump but i'm confident about the 405.
> 
> 
> 
> That's freakin cool. But you didn't see my latest update(post 231), i am starting halo tomorrow!


Oh crap! Totally missed that one. Thread got big fast. This is awesome. I'm off tomorrow so I can tune in closely.

----------


## stpete

Felt a little weird at the gym yesterday and sure enough i woke up this morning w/a slight cold. Took day-quil and other stuff but didn't help too much. Just got up from a nap and feel better but decided to stay away from the gym and enjoy the rest. Plus, don't want to take a chance on spreading the disease to my colleagues.
So now i have to make a decision. Continue as planned or skip Leg/Delt and go straight to Chest/Tri's tomorrow? 

No, i'll do this:Legs/Delts tomorrow, Abs/Cardio Thursday, and back to 3:1 Fri-Sat-Sun. Off Mon, new routine Tues.

Start 30mgs halo tomorrow.

----------


## austinite

^ I usually pick up where I left off if Im forced to skip a day. Good call staying in. hope you feel better.

----------


## stpete

Yeah, that's what i'm gonna do. Just anxious for chest.

Thanks, buddy!

----------


## AXx

Hope tomorrow is better buddy!!! Halo time. Get with it.

----------


## stpete

Thanks, me too. Regardless, i'm going in. I won't be contagious anymore so i don't have to worry about infecting anyone else.

Like the avi, my brother!! Freakin firemen.......hahaha...

----------


## AXx

Lol, whats that suppose to mean!! Freaking fireman!!!

----------


## DanB

just seen this thread aswell, i never come in here, but i just realised this section has potential, i havnt read any the thread so no clue what going on, i read it tomorrow lol

but whatever is happening, keep up the good work pete  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## stpete

> Lol, whats that suppose to mean!! Freaking fireman!!!


I'm just busting your balls, AXx. Lookin good Buddy!




> just seen this thread aswell, i never come in here, but i just realised this section has potential, i havnt read any the thread so no clue what going on, i read it tomorrow lol
> 
> but whatever is happening, keep up the good work pete


Thanks, Dan!!!

----------


## AXx

> I'm just busting your balls, AXx. Lookin good Buddy!
> 
> Thanks, Dan!!!


I know you were buddy. Thank you very much. That's my free gym in the background, hahaha

----------


## havanakid

> Felt a little weird at the gym yesterday and sure enough i woke up this morning w/a slight cold. Took day-quil and other stuff but didn't help too much. Just got up from a nap and feel better but decided to stay away from the gym and enjoy the rest. Plus, don't want to take a chance on spreading the disease to my colleagues.
> So now i have to make a decision. Continue as planned or skip Leg/Delt and go straight to Chest/Tri's tomorrow? 
> 
> No, i'll do this:Legs/Delts tomorrow, Abs/Cardio Thursday, and back to 3:1 Fri-Sat-Sun. Off Mon, new routine Tues.
> 
> Start 30mgs halo tomorrow.


 Take off tomorow if you need to so you can come back even stronger but I know I know...when youre on cycle it hurts to take an extra day off so hopefully youre at least at 80% tomorrow and can make it happen.Take care bud.

----------


## Live for the PUMP

I feel ya bro, every other time I pin I seem to get a small cold for a few day. Putting all these lovely chems in our body is just a lot on the system. I am taking 1,000mg vit c 4x a day too! Hope your better tomorrow and can start your HALO!

----------


## austinite

*TODAY IS THE DAY!!! MAY THE HALO BE WITH YOU!

*How you feeling today, stepete? Any better?

----------


## gearbox

pete did you take a recommended dose of day quil for a normal 180 lbs male. you gotta remember your a freaking beast so you may need a lot more pills  :Smilie: 

hope your feeling better and "lets hit 405"

----------


## milky01623

How's the cold big fella?

Halo halo today is the day , today is the day

----------


## stpete

Thanks everybody!! I appreciate it, really do. You guys are too cool. Live for the Pump-I wish it was the test causing the cold but it's not. It's the kids. They've been passing a cold around for 2 weeks now and i thought i was out of woods, but i was wrong. 
Anyway, i still feel a little rough but i managed to get into the gym. Would have felt terrible had i not went. Didn't hit delts hard today and i was a little tired by the time i got to em, but i gotta tell ya, they are freakin hurtin from all the reps. haha..tomorrow going w/the wife to do some abs/cardio at her gym. yeah,yeah,yeah...hahaha....

Squats

135lbx12
225lbx10
315x8
365x5
405x5x5x2-Took my sweet time here. 315 was rather easy and 365 felt good. Took probably 5-7 minutes between sets w/the 405. And i probably won't be able to do much more than that comp time. It's my biggest weakness and my left knee won't let me forget about it. Oh well, i'm happy w/that but going for a realistic 455. Maybe next year 495.

Laying Leg Curl
15x12x10x8x5

Seated DB Presses

40lbx20
50x15
60x12
70x12
30lbx25

Seated Calf Raises

180lbx12x10x10
200lbx8x6x6

DB Front Raises

40lbx15
50x12
60x8

DB Lateral

30lbx15
40x10x10
20lbx25

That was good enough for today and i probably lost 3lb of water. Damn i couldn't stop sweating. 

Diet off a little today. But i'm gonna try to stay up late tonight as i have a little work to do and hoping to add another meal in there. Definetely another snack w/it too.

Breakfast-3 eggs over easy, 1/2 cup oats, 2 cups o.j. w/5gms creatine.
Snack-2 hard boiled eggs, chicken breast, gatorade
Pre workout-met-rx bar, cranberry juice w/5gms creatine.
Post workout-still waiting on. Not hungry. Will be homemade chilli, baked potato, salad. Water
Snack-Cottage cheese
Snack-going to try a chicken breast.
Snack-tablespoon p.b.

Extra water, day-quil, alka seltzer for remainder of the night. 

And i got a double dose of pleasure this morning. It was injection day and now halo time. Took 20mgs 1hr prior to workout and another 10 tonight. going to run 30mgs on workout days for right now and see how it goes.Will do 20mgs on non workout days. With any other oral i would keep dosage the same but due to halo's toxicity i think it best to cut back a little on off days. Might even drop it to 15mgs split thru whole day/night. 

Thanks for following everyone! And let the good times roll!!

----------


## austinite

Awesome stpete. Quite some varying dosages on the halo but certainly makes sense! I like the higher dose on workout days. Keep that liver clean!

----------


## stpete

Yeah, had to take yesterday off cause of this damn cold again. Plus, i was tired and didn't eat right. So the abs/cardio took a hit.

Going to keep halo at 15mgs on off days and 30mgs on training days. 

Hitting chest/tri's hard today. Need to see where i'm at on the bench. Back hard on Saturday. And legs on Sunday.

I know you're ripping at the seams to get your cycle underway. I will be following, my man!!

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Im VERY interested in this part of your log now that the halo is in the picture. Keep it up bro ..hope u r feeling better !

----------


## gearbox

I would probably wait till next week to see where the bench is at. If your sick I would think your bench with be impaired a little. 
Hope you feel back to normal asap!

----------


## stpete

> Im VERY interested in this part of your log now that the halo is in the picture. Keep it up bro ..hope u r feeling better !


Hey jimmy. Yes, the halo is here. I'm feeling better but still had a little snot to deal w/and woke up after 5 hrs of sleep and took a little nap after breakfast. I think it will be totally gone by tomorrow. Thanks.




> I would probably wait till next week to see where the bench is at. If your sick I would think your bench with be impaired a little. 
> Hope you feel back to normal asap!


Hey, gearbox. See thread below. I didn't wait, but didn't do as well as i had hoped but that's ok. Get it next time. Thank you.

----------


## stpete

OK, well back in the gym today. Got my average 5-5 1/2 hrs of sleep last night but woke up a little tired and back to bed after breakfast for about 40 minutes. Still dealing w/a little snot but much better. By tomorrow i suspect it will be totally gone.

And halo dose is currently 10mgs in the morning w/vitamins and 20mgs 1- 1 1/2 hrs before workout. Then i have my normal pre workout met-rx bar, juice and creatine 30 minutes prior to workout.

Day 1 of 3:1

Chest/Tri's

Pec Deck(arms extended)
130lbsx15
160lbx12x12

Bench Press

135lbx8
225lbx4
315x1
365x1
385x1...Very hard.
405...Failed. According to spotter, got about 5-6 inches off my chest and that was it. He waited a little longer than i like to help me out. It was coming back down when he grabbed it and practically took it up by himself. My own fault for not having a regular (or someone that knows me better) spot me. 

Hammer Strength Incline

180lbx10x10
230lbx10x10x10x10

Dips

Body Weight x15x15
Body Weight +45 x10
Body Weight +90 x5x5...Started feeling good. Almost like i could hit the bench again. Wasn't tired at all and just starting to get a good pump.

V-Bar Push Downs

160lbx15
200lbx15x15x15

BB Decline

135lbx6
225lbx10
275lbx5

Flat Bench BB

135lbx12x12x12...Let me explain. I do these 12 fast quarter reps, immediately into 12 full reps for 3 sets. Each set is done very fast w/30 second rest between sets. Buddy showed it to me years ago and i haven't done it in a while, so i thought i'd employ it for the next several chest days.


Overall, i'm happy w/today's workout. Kinda thinking i should have hit tri's a little harder. Will next time. Do believe the halo is working. I got a second wind and it was noticeable. Could have went heavier on all exercises except bench but didn't want to kill myself. I have a rough weekend coming up. Starting w/Deads tomorrow and Squats on Sunday. Will be changing routine on Tuesday targeting specific body parts.

Today's Diet

Breakfast-5 eggs over easy, 1 cup oats, 2 slices wheat bread, 2 cups o.j. w/5gms creatine.
Snack-Cottage Cheese w/pineapple chunks
Lunch-Spaghetti and Meatballs, salad w/lt. italian, 1 piece garlic bread. Gatorade
Pre workout-Met -rx bar, cranberry juice w/5gms creatine.
Post workout-Protein drink
Meal 6-Spaghetti and meatballs.
Dinner-Meatball subs w/skim milk
Snack-Heaping tablespoon p.b. maybe some cake and cookies and milk.

And i have no idea of how many carbs or protein are in the spaghetti and meatballs, i just know it's a plate full of food. Same w/the salads. I just pile the plate and eat. And if you didn't notice, which you probably did, my carb intake is going up. Over the weekend i will actually take the time to do the math and will post specifics on monday, if not sooner.

----------


## gearbox

How is the shoulder feeling After trying 405? 
I think next chest day will be a big improvement

----------


## stpete

Funny you mention my shoulder. It was fine till i got home and it kinda hurts a little bit. Took a hot shower and doubled up on my tramadol. That will take care of it tonight, but hope all is well in the morning. I will keep heating pad on it tonight.

I hope so. I forgot how heavy 405 is. But i knew i was going to have trouble after the 385. It took everything to get it up. But i had total control on the way down so that's a positive. Will try same thing next time.

----------


## OnTheSauce

when i used halo, i felt it pretty fast. you dont think 1.5hrs is too far off pre workout?

----------


## stpete

I felt like a second wind about halfway thru. I was even considering taking it 2 hrs prior after noticing this today. When did you take yours? Did you take it on empty stomach? With energy drink? Mine was just w/water and i had a protein bar and juice about 1 hr prior. I wouldn't think this would have anything to do w/it. But if you had your w/food right before a workout, that could be something. I never liked going to the gym right after eating though.

----------


## gearbox

Being as liver toxic I would not take on empty stomach at all.

----------


## stpete

I've always been goofy when it comes to that. Even my Doctor preaches to me about taking the meds w/food. Sometimes i do. I think i will try this tomorrow. I know last time i didn't take it w/food. I just want best possible results however i have to take em.

----------


## gearbox

I don't think it will make a difference with or without food but for your liver health take with food and lots of liquid

----------


## stpete

Yeah, i probably should start listening to people regarding this matter. Old bullheaded me. I will take it tomorrow w/my pre workout bar and juice. And yeah, i drink at least a gallon of water per day, 64 oz of gatorade, milk, o.j. a little diet coke from time to time.

----------


## Buster Brown

Lifts are looking great! Yeah, Kids certainly put a different spin on things when it comes to staying healthy. Multi-vitamin or not, if they are sick you will be sick! Keep up the good work.

----------


## gearbox

Throw in some serious vitamin c also. I take 6+ grams a day spread out when I am sick

----------


## OnTheSauce

I would take it 45min pre workout with a protein bar and a hersheys. I would feel it coming on before I got to the gym. I was taking 45mg tho. But none the less I was feeling the effect quickly.

----------


## stpete

> Lifts are looking great! Yeah, Kids certainly put a different spin on things when it comes to staying healthy. Multi-vitamin or not, if they are sick you will be sick! Keep up the good work.


Thanks, Buster will do! And yeah, it seems as soon as school starts every year we all get sick for the first 2 damn months! I might disappear next year. Come home around Thanksgiving.




> Throw in some serious vitamin c also. I take 6+ grams a day spread out when I am sick


I take 2+ right now. Might up it. Can't hurt.




> I would take it 45min pre workout with a protein bar and a hersheys. I would feel it coming on before I got to the gym. I was taking 45mg tho. But none the less I was feeling the effect quickly.


Did it today and i felt it good! Left out the Hershey's bar though. haha.. Posting this in my log.

----------


## stpete

Alright, things are going good! Got 8+ hours of sleep last night and could have slept more but felt like i needed to get up and not be a damn bum. Cold is still trying to hold on to me. Had to take some alka seltzer and felt a little better after. Hit the gym and felt pretty good. For the first time in a while i actually visualized going thru my workout(well, just Deads really) and was geared up for it when i got there. didn't play around much w/warm ups. Knew exactly how i was going to load the bar and that's what i did.

Back/Bi's (taking more time to stretch before each workout)

Wide Grip Pull Downs

160lbsx12
180lbs.x10x10..I should also add that the gym was completely dead and i took my sweet ass time on everything. Even took time to follow a couple football games.

Deads

225lbx3
315x1
405x1
495x1..struggled just a bit getting it off, but once in motion i got it a lot easier than last time. Was going to leave it at that but thought what the hell. and don't laugh at the 2 1/2lbers i put on each end! 
500x1..same as above. Very pleased w/this and hadn't even broke a sweat yet. Seriously considered staying and adding some weight to see where i would fail but decided against it.

Bent Over BB

135lbx8
225x8x8x6x6
Really feeling the back at this point. Actually told myself that was it for today, but after sitting for a few i decided to go forward keeping shrugs a game time decision.

BB Curls

65lbx12
95x10
115x8
135x5x3

BB Shrugs-Back pain almost completely gone by this point. Just a little tight.

225lbx20
315x12
405x8x8x8
Got those reps easy. could have done more sets, more weight, more reps, but had other things outside the gym to tend to. I had been there for 1.5 hrs by this time.

Nautilus Bi's

115lbx15
140x8
170x4..Strip sets
125x8
95x8
65x8
40x12
Arms nice and pumped. Back a little stiff and sweating profusely. Drank 64oz of water while at the gym.

So, obviously pleased about today. Got up and took my vits w/10mg halo. Took 20mgs more w/met-rx bar, cranberry juice and creatine 1/2hr before workout. Too early to tell which way or time is best to take halo, but i'm going to stick w/what i did today for a while. and maybe the duration.
Will tell you now that i got another second wind during workout. Can't remember last time that has happened. And seeing that it's happened two days in a row, i'm confident it's the halo. And my concentration is spot on. Found myself pacing a lot more between sets gearing up for next set. what few people that were there today left me alone. Even the employees. And they're usually the first ones to come over and shoot the shit. I liked that they left me alone.

Today's Diet

Breakfast-4 eggs over easy, banana/protein pancakes, 2 cups o.j. w/5gms creatine
Snack-2 cans tuna top of salad w/lt. italian dressing.
Snack-Pasta salad, 2 hard boiled eggs
Pre workout-met-rx bar, cranberry juice w/5gms creatine
Post workout-Protein drink at gym. At home-Meatball sub w/provolone cheese, salad, diet coke.
Dinner-Mexican buffet of sorts. wife is making chicken enchiladas, rice, fat free refried beans, tacos, black beans. diet coke.
Snack-cottage cheese w/some fruit
Snack-heaping tablespoon of p.b.

Get thru tomorrow's workout and these 3 days will have been a success!! Squats among other things on the agenda. Delts as well but i'm not hitting those heavy. Unsure exactly how i'm going to work them. Changing routines when i hit the gym on Tuesday. Will post new routine Monday PM.

Have a great Saturday night everyone!! And thanks for following.

----------


## austinite

8 hours of sleep.... I'm jealous! Sounds like you've got a nice boost of energy going on there. Sounds like things are going to get very interesting in the next weeks! Awesome update, thanks bro.

----------


## Live for the PUMP

I feel ya on the shoulder, I have the same problem. Couldn't warm it up today to go heavy so had to do a little lighter shoulder workout. You should of slapped your spotter. Man! 405lbs is not a weight you let someone come to a pause with! You got some solid workouts in there bro! Sounds like you train hard with the intensity to force those muscles to grow!! That's right don't leave them a choice.

----------


## stpete

> 8 hours of sleep.... I'm jealous! Sounds like you've got a nice boost of energy going on there. Sounds like things are going to get very interesting in the next weeks! Awesome update, thanks bro.


Very rarely happens. I'm cool w/ 5-6. Yeah, i do get a little boost. And it's not my diet. I've kept that pretty much the same. Thanks, austinite. Can't wait for yours!!




> I feel ya on the shoulder, I have the same problem. Couldn't warm it up today to go heavy so had to do a little lighter shoulder workout. You should of slapped your spotter. Man! 405lbs is not a weight you let someone come to a pause with! You got some solid workouts in there bro! Sounds like you train hard with the intensity to force those muscles to grow!! That's right don't leave them a choice.


Shoulder was good today! Yeah, i won't use him anymore. They are solid but they're taking a toll too. Was extremely tired this morning despite all the sleep. Probably will be tomorrow too. Oh well, gotta do it. But as usual, once you hit the gym things change don't they? Might as well go all out since you're there. Things will lighten up a bit after the comp.

----------


## Live for the PUMP

> Very rarely happens. I'm cool w/ 5-6. Yeah, i do get a little boost. And it's not my diet. I've kept that pretty much the same. Thanks, austinite. Can't wait for yours!!
> 
> 
> 
> Shoulder was good today! Yeah, i won't use him anymore. They are solid but they're taking a toll too. Was extremely tired this morning despite all the sleep. Probably will be tomorrow too. Oh well, gotta do it. But as usual, once you hit the gym things change don't they? Might as well go all out since you're there. Things will lighten up a bit after the comp.


That is cool you have that competition. That would be fun to have something else to drive you in the gym that much harder.

----------


## AXx

Good lord son. I thought you said you were strong, lol. Hell yeah man, that's awesome you are crazy strong to be natural, haha. 

Keep up the good work old man  :Wink:

----------


## gearbox

Thanks for update. Glad the shoulder and the back feel good.
I would watch it on the spotter. I agree that's not easy weight to push around. 
Anytime I do about 315 I usually have my spotter actually gripping the bar on the way down just in case something doesn't feel right! 
Nothing is worth injury!

----------


## Buster Brown

Hate having to go lighter on shoulders because of a heavy chest day. Maybe after your comp, it may be wise to do a chest/shoulder day once a week for a few weeks to let them babies heal up a bit. I know that is the last thing you want to hear. Agree with above, nothing is worth an injury.

----------


## stpete

> That is cool you have that competition. That would be fun to have something else to drive you in the gym that much harder.


Yeah, it does. I'm just glad i know most everyone in the comp, otherwise i'd be a nervous mess. haha..




> Good lord son. I thought you said you were strong, lol. Hell yeah man, that's awesome you are crazy strong to be natural, haha. 
> 
> Keep up the good work old man


Thanks! And if anyone tells you that creatine is junk, send them my way! haha..




> Thanks for update. Glad the shoulder and the back feel good.
> I would watch it on the spotter. I agree that's not easy weight to push around. 
> Anytime I do about 315 I usually have my spotter actually gripping the bar on the way down just in case something doesn't feel right! 
> Nothing is worth injury!


I agree 100%. Usually, my spotter will have his hands right there on the ready and if/when i pause, just the slightest amount, he will put his fingers there and give a little nudge, or maybe more if i need it. But usually lets me do most of the work while he certainly has it in case something bad was to happen. This won't happen again.




> Hate having to go lighter on shoulders because of a heavy chest day. Maybe after your comp, it may be wise to do a chest/shoulder day once a week for a few weeks to let them babies heal up a bit. I know that is the last thing you want to hear. Agree with above, nothing is worth an injury.


That's exactly what i'm going to do Buster. 1) Chest 2) Back...off...4)delts/arms 5)legs...off...Start over. Abs/cardio thrown in somewhere w/another calf day, probably w/chest or back. Still need to iron it out though.

----------


## gearbox

Chest tri day for me also.
Pete I may try to hit 350 today. I will judge it by seeing how 325-335 goes up!
P.s. spot me some halo halo halo

----------


## stpete

> Chest tri day for me also.
> Pete I may try to hit 350 today. I will judge it by seeing how 325-335 goes up!
> P.s. spot me some halo halo halo


That's good weight!! Keep me posted. I'd be glad to, Buddy. haha...

----------


## stpete

Took yesterday off for two reasons. 1) Tired and cold still lingering 2) wife reminded me that our kids would be home later in the day and i might enjoy the peace and quiet. She was right.

Last Day of the routine

Legs/Delts: As usual, typical stretching beforehand and performed some very light leg extensions.

Squats

135lbx12
225lbx8
315x5
365x3
405x3x3x1..Took my time here again. Felt good but it was heavy and on the second set i could start feeling it in my left knee. 

Standing Leg Curl

12x10x6x6

Hammer Strength Shoulder Press

110lb(it was on the bars already so i didn't lower it to my normal plate on each side)x15x12
Started to feel a little pain in right delt
140lbsx10x10
180lbsx10x10
Pain didn't go away so i opted to stop all presses for the day.

Front Raises using 45lb plate

15x15x15x15

Seated Calf Raises

180lbsx12
200lbsx8
230x4x4

DB Lateral Raises

30lbx12
35x10x6x6

Right shoulder not feeling too good. Probably should have just stopped delt workout altogether but boneheaded me kept going cause the pain had somewhat went away. Once home i took my Tramadol and Ibuprofen. Ice.

Today's Diet

Breakfast-5 eggs over easy, 2 slices wheat bread, banana, 2 cups milk, 2 cups o.j w/5gms creatine.
Snack- 1 can tuna w/saltines, 3 hard boiled eggs, gatorade.
Lunch- Wendy's Double w/lettuce, tomato, mayo only. Baked potato, water.
Pre workout- Pasta salad, met-rx bar, cranberry juice w/5gms creatine
Post workout- Protein drink, then home egg salad sandwich.
Dinner-Beef Strogonoff (emphasis on the beef) w/noodles. Chef salad w/lt. italian, diet coke.
Snack-cottage cheese w/some pineapple chunks
Snack-Milk and tablespoon p.b.

Tomorrow cardio and abs. Still working on final preparations and workouts. I pretty much know where i stand everywhere w/the exception of bench. I'm happy where i'm at on bench but want more and think i can there if my shoulder cooperates w/me. Going to go heavy one more time on bench, deads and squats later this week. Next week will be very light in comparison to my last several weeks. Taking the thursday and friday prior to comp completely off. 2 days off in a row and previous easy days will have me ready on the 6th.

----------


## gearbox

Your plans sound good with the one more heavy and then light days and rest before comp  :Smilie: 

I didn't try 350 cause I barely did 325 (barely).... :/
Was not feeling great from the start. Weird how some days you feel like the hulk...

----------


## OnTheSauce

going to post some progress pics at some point?

----------


## stpete

> Your plans sound good with the one more heavy and then light days and rest before comp 
> 
> I didn't try 350 cause I barely did 325 (barely).... :/
> Was not feeling great from the start. Weird how some days you feel like the hulk...


I thought it was a good plan. Pretty much the same thing i did last year. 325 is still freakin good. I know what you mean, believe me. Great thing though, you didn't hurt yourself and the weight will be there waiting for you next time!!




> going to post some progress pics at some point?


Yes, sir. I said i would post some about halfway through and that would be mi-late October. I'll look at the calender tomorrow and decide on a date. Hey, patrick, when you took halo did it dry you out? Not in apperance, but rather your joints? I don't remember it doing that to me last time. Thanks.

----------


## MickeyKnox

the halo has begun! looking forward to the results! 

have to say, this is a well documented and detailed accountability thread! keep it up Pete youre doing fantastic! hope you kick the shit outta that cold soon! 

and x2 on the vit c recommendation. 3g/day min on cycle helps keep the cortisol levels in check.  :Smilie:

----------


## stpete

Thanks, Mickey!!

----------


## Buster Brown

I know your not a slave to the scale but how many pounds have you gained so far? I like your startegy, this should give your a shoulders a chance to heal up a bit. I'd rather be limited by the way I'm trying to push then have my shoulder limit the amount I can do. Don't get discouraged, your doing it the smart way.

----------


## gearbox

> I thought it was a good plan. Pretty much the same thing i did last year. 325 is still freakin good. I know what you mean, believe me. Great thing though, you didn't hurt yourself and the weight will be there waiting for you next time!!
> 
> Yes, sir. I said i would post some about halfway through and that would be mi-late October. I'll look at the calender tomorrow and decide on a date. Hey, patrick, when you took halo did it dry you out? Not in apperance, but rather your joints? I don't remember it doing that to me last time. Thanks.


I agree it will be waiting for me. Taunting me and heckling at me! Haha
Awesome with the progress pictures!

So halo leaving u dry. You taking msm or glucosamine. I usually hit 3 grams of both a day.
TR- swears by 5 grams of msm per day

----------


## bikeral

Still with ya stpete. Love the diet of Wendys double and meatball hero's. I have to get out of the diet section. Those guys only let me eat chicken breast and oatmeal.

Hope you feel better soon.

----------


## milky01623

> Still with ya stpete. Love the diet of Wendys double and meatball hero's. I have to get out of the diet section. Those guys only let me eat chicken breast and oatmeal.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon.


Me too al I reckon I'll start clucking soon if I eat much more
Stpete your turning all primal you'll b a f****n animal by the time the comp comes round lol
Keep up the good work dude

----------


## gearbox

> Me too al I reckon I'll start clucking soon if I eat much more
> Stpete your turning all primal you'll b a f****n animal by the time the comp comes round lol
> Keep up the good work dude


He already is an animal and we are his pack!

----------


## OnTheSauce

I don't remember having any joint pain from drying out too much. But I'm also using hgh and a high dose of test. Pretty watery

----------


## stpete

> I know your not a slave to the scale but how many pounds have you gained so far? I like your startegy, this should give your a shoulders a chance to heal up a bit. I'd rather be limited by the way I'm trying to push then have my shoulder limit the amount I can do. Don't get discouraged, your doing it the smart way.


4lbs so far. I think. You're right, i on;y check once a week or so. I can tell by feel or just a glimpse in the mirror what's going on. Going to weigh myself again this weekend w/measurements. Will post them. Thanks.




> I agree it will be waiting for me. Taunting me and heckling at me! Haha
> Awesome with the progress pictures!
> 
> Good! More motivation for you! haha..
> 
> So halo leaving u dry. You taking msm or glucosamine. I usually hit 3 grams of both a day.
> TR- swears by 5 grams of msm per day


I do take glocosamine. Will check the other.




> Still with ya stpete. Love the diet of Wendys double and meatball hero's. I have to get out of the diet section. Those guys only let me eat chicken breast and oatmeal.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon.


Well, those are good too. But i have to switch it up more than the regular guy as i like to be a fatass. Gotta a lot of money wrapped up in it! hahaha...
Thanks, but this cold doesn't want to go away! Didn't do my cardio yesterday and as of this morning, has my workout in jeopardy today. Taking medicine and am going to relax all day. Hope to get it in!!




> Me too al I reckon I'll start clucking soon if I eat much more
> Stpete your turning all primal you'll b a f****n animal by the time the comp comes round lol
> Keep up the good work dude


Tell me about it! These kids and their colds are killing me! I know i've lost a few lbs over it. Thanks, Milky.

----------


## stpete

> He already is an animal and we are his pack!


haha..I need something to get rid of this cold!! Help me out!!




> I don't remember having any joint pain from drying out too much. But I'm also using hgh and a high dose of test. Pretty watery


Ah, ok. Could just be me over analyzing. Thanks!!

----------


## OnTheSauce

What is msm? My left knee hurts all the time.

----------


## gearbox

Msm provide sulvur a building block in joints and cartilage. It helps cushion the joint. Its one of the three main joint supports we have out there. Msm glucosamine and chontroitin.
If want more info pm TR he is a huge advocate of this stuff. I take about 2-3 grams a day of each

----------


## OnTheSauce

Available locally?

----------


## gearbox

Yeah otc and any place with carry it. Walmart target kmart probably most general grocery stores also.

----------


## gearbox

> haha..I need something to get rid of this cold!! Help me out!!
> 
> Ah, ok. Could just be me over analyzing. Thanks!!


I told you up the vitamin c. Are you sure your not pregnant  :Smilie:

----------


## stpete

haha..The vit C is there, bro! Yesterday freakin killed me! Tail end was the worst. Slept most of the day yesterday while taking ny-quil, alka seltzer, and some other stuff. Getting older sucks! can't fight off a cold like i used to. As of now, feeling good enough to hit the gym later w/just reps. Nothing big. Probably hit the sauna too.

Going to weigh myself too. Usually do this on saturday but wondering how much i've lost. Muscles are nice and bloated/tight this morning though. Might have needed the rest more than i thought. And if not at least 85-90% by this afternoon, i will take today off too.

----------


## gearbox

Crap. Hope you feel better. I don't see you losing any strength if you can recover before comp. But weight should be down a little bit

----------


## austinite

Dang this thing still chasing you? Hope it gets better stpete.

----------


## gearbox

I was going to tell him to run faster but he is a big dude. Plow through

----------


## OnTheSauce

Get your chic to suck it out. Lol

----------


## stpete

> Dang this thing still chasing you? Hope it gets better stpete.


Yes, i was out most of the day and night yesterday. Felt ok upon waking but back to bed i went. Feeling better and eating better now. Just had a pizza so i know i'm on the right track. haha..Still weak though. Med and rest today and back at it to some degree tomorrow. Thanks!




> I was going to tell him to run faster but he is a big dude. Plow through


Plowing thru is much better than running! That's too much work!!




> Get your chic to suck it out. Lol


Now that's an idea! Will give it a go when she gets home! haha...Might as well pass it on to her since it was HER kids that gave it to me. Always hers when they do bad.

----------


## stpete

Ok, last week pretty much a wash. But i'm glad the cold hit me when it did as it could have been worse and got me next week. That would have been disastrous. And looking back at it, i think i needed the rest as well. My muscles were pumped as if i'd just had a workout the whole week long. Not the first time that's happened but not for the whole damn week.
So i got back in today w/an old friend of mine and he will be accompanying me tomorrow and comp day. 

Weight 253.2

Back/Bi's

Stretched well and went right into Deads. This is the last time these will be performed before the comp. Same w/Bench tomorrow.

Deads

135lbx3
225lbx2
315lbx1
405x1
495x1
545x1...My partner was a huge help here. I went to put the normal 365 on as i always do and he put a stop to that. And added only pvssies put that shit on. Needless to say that pissed me off. The rest went up relatively easy. Struggled a little at 545lb but i was and still a little surprised i got it. And could have got it again if i'd tried. His pushing me talking shit got my mind straight. I had forgotten exactly how good it is to have someone there that knows how you lift and what you're capable of. 

BB Shrugs

315lbx10
405lbx6x6x4

BB Curls

95lbx10
135lbx4x3x3(help)

Close Grip Low's(palms facing each other)

220lbx8
300lbx10x8x8

DB Hammer Curls

50lbx12
60lbx10
70lbx5x5x5
80x2..Threw those in for shits and giggles.

Felt better today than i have in almost a week. I kept the halo at 15mgs ed except for yesterday. Used 30mg cause i had plans on going to the gym but forgot i had prior arrangements w/my daughter and a girl scout hike. Yeah, i was the only man there. haha....Not sure which to give the credit to, my cold, the halo, or a combo of both, but i have leaned down a bit. Abs are more visible now and looking pretty good despite my work on them. Saw my partner today for the first time in 2 weeks and he mentioned i was looking bigger and slimmer.

Tomorrow is chest/tri's and i've already been told we're going max as i have plenty of time to re-coop. Doc told me to go ahead and finish the prednisone but i've stopped the tramadol and the shoulder is good.

Today's Diet

Breakfast-1 1/2 cups oats, 2 slices multi grain, 2 cups milk, 2 cups o.j w/5gms creatine.
Snack-2 cans tuna, 3 hard boiled eggs over salad w/lt. italian, gatorade.
Pre workout-Pasta salad, met rx bar, cranberry juice w/5gms creatine.
Post workout-Protein drink. Home-pasta salad, 2 hard boiled eggs, diet coke.
Dinner-Will be Homemade double cheeseburgers, cole slaw, potato salad, diet coke.
Snack-Hamburger patty plain w/cottage cheese.
Snack-Heaping tablespoon p.b. 2 cups milk.

Feeling good and focused. Next weeks routines will vary and will be moderate in weight. Wednesday will be last workout day.

----------


## austinite

Nice update bro. Good numbers and good eating! Having a partner certainly helps. Motivational if anything. Love that you always make time for family time. That's most important, good for you. 

Something about the abs... it's a different feeling when you see more definition in the abs than anything else. Don't get me wrong, love seeing the chest, shoulder and arms grow, but abs.... that just feels damn good!

Keep it powerful bro!

----------


## MickeyKnox

hey Pete,

just want to say those are some pretty impressive numbers. and im glad to see you digging your heels in on that cold. 

also want to know if you have any reports that you feel the halo responsible for any increases or positive effects? 

youre coming around the clubhouse turn bro  :Smilie:

----------


## stpete

> Nice update bro. Good numbers and good eating! Having a partner certainly helps. Motivational if anything. Love that you always make time for family time. That's most important, good for you. 
> 
> 
> 
> Something about the abs... it's a different feeling when you see more definition in the abs than anything else. Don't get me wrong, love seeing the chest, shoulder and arms grow, but abs.... that just feels damn good!
> 
> Keep it powerful bro!


Thanks, Buddy! Yeah, i enjoy a little family time. Hell, they're only kids once. And for the abs. Love em but i just don't dedicate myself to them like i used to. But they will have a place after the comp as things will be back to normal. 




> hey Pete,
> 
> just want to say those are some pretty impressive numbers. and im glad to see you digging your heels in on that cold. 
> 
> also want to know if you have any reports that you feel the halo responsible for any increases or positive effects? 
> 
> youre coming around the clubhouse turn bro


Thanks, Mickey! And yes, the cold is finally gone! And the halo has increased my intensity in the gym. My lifts have went up and like i mentioned, the second wind i experience is second to none! And i'm not even sore after today's workout. As a matter of fact, i feel like i could go back in the gym and do it again right now. Considering running 40mgs starting tomorrow on my training days and 60mgs the day before and the day of my comp. This should be nice!!

----------


## Times Roman

Well mr. pete. I'm cycled up and ready to start my 3:1 routine. went to the gym today and it was closed? I may go 4:1 instead, not sure. gym won't open til monday so i have one more day to think about it. down side for 3:1 is more stress to CNS and more risk of injury prone due to less rest. But i'm a game fukker so im; notsure yet.

----------


## stpete

> Well mr. pete. I'm cycled up and ready to start my 3:1 routine. went to the gym today and it was closed? I may go 4:1 instead, not sure. gym won't open til monday so i have one more day to think about it. down side for 3:1 is more stress to CNS and more risk of injury prone due to less rest. But i'm a game fukker so im; notsure yet.


TR, my friend, you are correct about that. 3:1 is more stress to CNS no doubt about it. I'm just coming to terms w/that in the last week. Although i've made some good gains in the last several weeks, i'm ready for a change. The last few days off have been a blessing, really. If you run the 3:1, i suggest not doing 10 consecutive rotations. I was tired about 7 in. So, that's something to think about. I definetely think it helped me pick it up a notch though.

Keep me posted on what you decide on as i'll be very interested. And tell those people at the gym you need a key to the joint. haha...

On a side note, i mentioned earlier that i wasn't sore from today's workout. I spoke too soon. My back and arms are pumped to max and my lower back is currently holding the heating pad. not really hurt, just a bit tight.

Talk soon, Buddy.

----------


## MickeyKnox

so it increased your strength, intensity, and endurance. that pretty freaking good if you ask me?? and you're bringing it up a notch? sweeeet! 

keep it going, youre almost there Pete!

----------


## gearbox

Stay healthy! That's most important ... we can't win the comp and shut the dumb ass guy up if your hurt  :Smilie:

----------


## Buster Brown

Impressive DL numbers for sure! As far as a workout structure goes, it may be beneficial to incorperate the 3:1 style rotation in spurts. Say two weeks 4 day split then a week doing 3:1, that would surely shock the system. Keep up the good work.

----------


## stpete

^^^^^Thanks Fellas! ^^^That's what i was thinking too, Buster. I've done the 3:1 before kinda like that but i was 2:1 then changed to 3:1 emphasis on larger BP's. Great thing about this sport, there's always something different to throw in there.

Ok, back was aching a bit this morning but after meds it was fine. Got pumped and only had bench on my mind. Ate good too.

Chest...Normal stretches and rotator exercises. Partner had me start w/ fb db flies. These were done w/40lbx12, 50lbx12. Nice and slow, extra stretch at the bottom. Was nice and loose when i hit the bench.

135lbx10...Nice and slow moving bar to top of chest for first 5 reps to stretch a little more.
225x4
275x1
315x1
365x1
405x1...We took a 7 minute break(he actually timed it) and he gave a motivational speech that was really moving. I've known him for quite some time but heard some shit i had no idea about. The man really knows how to talk and keep your mind on the target. I was focused like never before. When the timer went off he told me i had 1 minute to get under the bar and positioned for one more. Not a problem. Shit went up pretty easy and i was high as a kite.
405x1

Push ups 

20x2015x15

Dips

15x15x15x15

Now that doesn't look like much but my chest is pumped. I wanted to do more but was talked out of it. Going to his gym (in his basement) tomorrow for Squats. Not sure what he has in store but he knows it's my weakest part and my drive for that exercise just isn't there. Mostly cause of my knees. So he may check my form and critique. Too little time to do much more.
Tuesday brings tri's/ab's. Wednesday is little of chest, back and legs. Rest thur and fri.

I think the combo of getting that cold and forcing me to rest, My increase in carbs, halo has really helped. I did 30mgs before workout today bringing my total for the day to 40mgs. Going to continue that dose thru wed. Thursday 20mgs, Fri 20mgs and Sat 60mgs. High carbs all the way thru.

Today's Diet
Breakfast-1 1/2 cups oats, 2 cups skim milk, 2 cups o.j. w/5gms creatine.
Snack-2 cans tuna, 3 hard boiled eggs, banana, 2 cups milk.
Pre workout-Pasta salad, met rx bar, Cranberry juice w/5gms creatine
Post workout-Protein drink and bar. Home, 2 chicken thighs.
Dinner- Will be,BBQ Chicken thighs and legs, mashed potatoes, green beans, corn, 2 slices wheat bread, diet coke.
Snack-Cottage cheese w/pineapple chunks.
Snack-Heaping tablespoon p.b. 2 cups milk.

As tired as i was last week, i'm feeling on top of the world right now. Shoulder is a little tight so i have ice on it right now and will continue for a while w/20 minute intervals. This coming week is going to allow me some additional rest while still getting in a little work. Feeling good about the schedule.

OH Yeah, i have received pm's regarding the "Burger Challenge". sorry for not updating this. As w/kids and ex's(especially ex's) things don't always go as planned. Except for this upcoming weekend where it's already set in stone that by 6pm EST Friday we will be totally kid free till Sunday 6pm. My wife and i are enjoying alone time friday night, comp saturday, then "Burger Challenge" straight from the comp! She is taking pics and they will be posted here or in the Lounge. Probably in the Lounge. But i might put a few here as well. you guys tell me. Should i let ALL of our members know what a fat ass i am? hahaha...

Thanks for following guys!!

----------


## OnTheSauce

Wish I had your bench press.

----------


## stpete

> Wish I had your bench press.


Wish i had your DL and Squats. You're still 2 up on me. haha...

Actually, bench isn't my favorite since i hurt my shoulder 5 years ago. My back is much stronger but deads i really just started doing a few years ago. And not even that regular. I can workout w/max weight on about any back exercise machine. That's why i enjoy BB Rows so much. I wish there was a shoulder press comp too. Love working those bad boys. Especially when my right shoulder is feeling up to it. Legs have always been a work in progress. I think i kinda gave up on em a bit cause of my work having to climb scaffold and roofs gets old. And with sore, tired legs makes it down right miserable sometimes.

----------


## milky01623

Dude it's lookin good 

Your giving me inspiration to tear up the gym lol
Maybe I should set targets instead of just keep lifting until its heavt

----------


## gearbox

> Wish i had your DL and Squats. You're still 2 up on me. haha...
> 
> Actually, bench isn't my favorite since i hurt my shoulder 5 years ago. My back is much stronger but deads i really just started doing a few years ago. And not even that regular. I can workout w/max weight on about any back exercise machine. That's why i enjoy BB Rows so much. I wish there was a shoulder press comp too. Love working those bad boys. Especially when my right shoulder is feeling up to it. Legs have always been a work in progress. I think i kinda gave up on em a bit cause of my work having to climb scaffold and roofs gets old. And with sore, tired legs makes it down right miserable sometimes.


i agree with you on sore legs and doing manual labor of climbing ladders etc... its a terrible day..

keep up the good work and look forward to seeing results of the halo halo halo

shoulder press scares me. seems like everyone has had shoulder surgery or something close to it thats been a lifter for 12+ years

----------


## gearbox

> Wish I had your bench press.


I agree, you can have my ummm... weighted dips, and I get your bench  :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

I can bench that, if stpete spots me. Like... does all the work.

----------


## Trying-Hard

Wow, nice bench bro! Good job. Keep it up!!

----------


## stpete

> Dude it's lookin good 
> 
> Your giving me inspiration to tear up the gym lol
> Maybe I should set targets instead of just keep lifting until its heavt


Thanks, Milky! Targets are good but i don't get all wrapped up in em like i used to. I used to beat myself up if i didn't hit my goal. Those days have been over for awhile. Now, as long as i progress when i think i should(ie: well rested, good diet) i'm fine cause i know i'm getting there.




> i agree with you on sore legs and doing manual labor of climbing ladders etc... its a terrible day..
> 
> keep up the good work and look forward to seeing results of the halo halo halo
> 
> shoulder press scares me. seems like everyone has had shoulder surgery or something close to it thats been a lifter for 12+ years


Thanks, gear! And the halo is kicking my ass. Wait till you see what i did today! Love shoulders!!




> I agree, you can have my ummm... weighted dips, and I get your bench


They certainly help get you there!!




> Wow, nice bench bro! Good job. Keep it up!!


Thanks, and gonna try!!

----------


## stpete

Ok, this halo has kicked in. Energy is thru the roof, aggression is up considerably and the wife has let me know. Another disagreement this morning. And looking back at it, totally my fault. Appetite has been thru the roof, and today has been stupid! I've eaten like a man possessed. And I was way off thinking today was going to be an easy day on squats. My buddy called me this morning and told me i had plenty of time to re-coop and we need to know exactly where i stand. He also threw in that he suspected i wasn't pushing myself hard enough cause of lack of partner. So he said to come prepared.

Showed up at his house and old school Metallica was blaring thru the walls. We chatted for a few then went to work.

Normal stretches. Even rode stationary bike for a couple minutes. then to squats. Where i killed it!! 

Squats

135lbx8
225x4
315x2
405x1
455x1
Then another break. I hit these easy. 455 was heavy but i was in total control. Coming out of the hole was a challenge but i never stalled. My confidence went thru the fvckin roof. We talked for a few and ended up taking an 8 minute break before hitting the rack again. He put 495 on it and gave me a pep talk.
495x1...At the bottom i thought for a split second i was done and in trouble as i couldn't push it. I didn't stop and made it out and the rest was easy. Damn coming out was the hardest one of my life!! But once i started going up i knew i had it. Freakin crazy!! There is NO DOUBT THIS IS HALO INDUCED!! 
My buddy told me afterwards he thought either my head was going to explode or my insides were going to come out my ass. Said my head and face was so red it was almost scary. haha..
I love this shit!!

That was it for today except for some crunches about 10 minutes after squats. Not sore at all from my previous workouts.

Today's Diet

Breakfast-1 cup oats, 4 eggs over easy, 2 slices multi grain, 2 cups milk.
Snack-3 hard boiled eggs, banana, 2 cups o.j w/5gms creatine.
Snack- 2 cans tuna over salad, potato salad, gatorade.
Pre workout- Pasta salad, 1 hard boiled egg, met-rx bar, cranberry juice w/5gms creatine.
Post workout-at partners, protein/carb drink w/milk. 45gms pro/20gms carbs
Dinner-2 chicken breasts, baked potato, corn, green beans, 1 slice whole wheat, diet coke.
Snack-cottage cheese w/pineapple.
Snack-heaping tablespoon p.b. w/ 2 cups milk.

Tomorrow tri work and more abs. Feeling freakin awesome!!

----------


## Buster Brown

You killed it!!! Nice work man, you should be proud.

----------


## stpete

Thanks, Buster! Yes, i am on cloud freakin 9 right now. Still can't believe the squat. This halo is something else. Going to be interesting when i go off it how much of a drop i take. I mean, my last squats i worked 405 a pretty good bit, but i never thought i'd be squatting 495 today. I thought 455 was very possible but didn't really seriously entertain 495. That kind of progress is foreign to me. you think tren 's good? Has nothing on halo! And i mean nothing! haha...

----------


## Times Roman

> Thanks, Milky! *Targets are good but i don't get all wrapped up in em like i used to. I used to beat myself up if i didn't hit my goal. Those days have been over for awhile. Now, as long as i progress when i think i should(ie: well rested, good diet) i'm fine cause i know i'm getting there.*
> 
> Thanks, gear! And the halo is kicking my ass. Wait till you see what i did today! Love shoulders!!
> 
> 
> 
> They certainly help get you there!!
> 
> 
> ...


Totally agree. In the past, it was all about one more rep than last time, or 2.5more lbs on the bar. Maybe 15 years ago I could play that game. Now it's all about not getting hurt. For me, I really need to pay attention to what my body is telling me when I'm working it otherwise there will be consequences. I may play around with my gains a little bit by trying to gain ten or fifteen pounds here or there, but i'm already 240, and really don't need to gain much more. What I really need to learn how to do, in my next stage of evolution, is drop all the bf%. Which is what I intend to do beginning next year.

----------


## gearbox

> Ok, this halo has kicked in. Energy is thru the roof, aggression is up considerably and the wife has let me know. Another disagreement this morning. And looking back at it, totally my fault. Appetite has been thru the roof, and today has been stupid! I've eaten like a man possessed. And I was way off thinking today was going to be an easy day on squats. My buddy called me this morning and told me i had plenty of time to re-coop and we need to know exactly where i stand. He also threw in that he suspected i wasn't pushing myself hard enough cause of lack of partner. So he said to come prepared.
> 
> Showed up at his house and old school Metallica was blaring thru the walls. We chatted for a few then went to work.
> 
> Normal stretches. Even rode stationary bike for a couple minutes. then to squats. Where i killed it!!
> 
> Squats
> 
> 135lbx8
> ...


Awesome story Pete. You hit 495!!!!!!!!!! Holy crap!!!

Man your tempting me with these numbers. Halo is so lover toxic grrrr

----------


## austinite

Seriously impressive stpete. I think Halo will go on my wishlist.

----------


## gearbox

> Seriously impressive stpete. I think Halo will go on my wishlist.


Put me on your list donating a liver and i will run halo

----------


## stpete

> Totally agree. In the past, it was all about one more rep than last time, or 2.5more lbs on the bar. Maybe 15 years ago I could play that game. Now it's all about not getting hurt. For me, I really need to pay attention to what my body is telling me when I'm working it otherwise there will be consequences. I may play around with my gains a little bit by trying to gain ten or fifteen pounds here or there, but i'm already 240, and really don't need to gain much more. What I really need to learn how to do, in my next stage of evolution, is drop all the bf%. Which is what I intend to do beginning next year.


Yes sir. After i hurt my shoulder 5 years ago i took a totally different look on the game as far as maxing every so often. It kept me out of the gym for a bit and i was only able to do lower body workouts and some abs. Pissed me off. Now that i got these gains, and after the comp, i'm going to do the same thing i did last year. Keep all workouts in the moderate range and occasionally going w/stupid high reps just to keep the blood flowing more than normal workout for the following year. 




> Awesome story Pete. You hit 495!!!!!!!!!! Holy crap!!!
> 
> Man your tempting me with these numbers. Halo is so lover toxic grrrr


Yep, and my legs this morning are tight but not debilitating. haha..I couldn't believe it man. It should be illegal to make gains like this. It just doesn't seem right. hahaa...I've never had strength like this before in my life. I remember making gains before on it but not like this. But also, i was only running 500-600mgs test.




> Seriously impressive stpete. I think Halo will go on my wishlist.


You really recommend it!! It's freakin one of a kind my man.




> Put me on your list donating a liver and i will run halo


Be quiet w/that talk. haha...

----------


## gearbox

Check your Bp Pete  :Smilie:

----------


## havanakid

Awesome bench and squat stpete.Keep at it brother.IM still checking up on you.

----------


## stpete

> Check your Bp Pete


Just got home from having that checked...120/70. I've always been fine in that department but it was worth checking. And as of today the pain has somewhat subsided. It's not behind my eye anymore, just in my neck. We'll see...




> Awesome bench and squat stpete.Keep at it brother.IM still checking up on you.


Thank you! Taking it easy till Saturday.

----------


## gearbox

> Just got home from having that checked...120/70. I've always been fine in that department but it was worth checking. And as of today the pain has somewhat subsided. It's not behind my eye anymore, just in my neck. We'll see...
> 
> Thank you! Taking it easy till Saturday.


Maybe u strained something

----------


## milky01623

> Maybe u strained something


That could've been last nite whilst opening his mouth to eat that monster of a burger....

----------


## gearbox

Probably or strained his neck after on the toilet

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Ok, this halo has kicked in. Energy is thru the roof, aggression is up considerably and the wife has let me know. Another disagreement this morning. And looking back at it, totally my fault. Appetite has been thru the roof, and today has been stupid! I've eaten like a man possessed. And I was way off thinking today was going to be an easy day on squats. My buddy called me this morning and told me i had plenty of time to re-coop and we need to know exactly where i stand. He also threw in that he suspected i wasn't pushing myself hard enough cause of lack of partner. So he said to come prepared.
> 
> Showed up at his house and old school Metallica was blaring thru the walls. We chatted for a few then went to work.
> 
> Normal stretches. Even rode stationary bike for a couple minutes. then to squats. Where i killed it!! 
> 
> Squats
> 
> 135lbx8
> ...


ive been meaning to get back in here. 

that's your best day so far Pete! fvckin awesome! i'll go back and look myself but im curious what day did you start the halo again? just want the note of how long it took to kick in! i feel your excitement man! i can't wait to get my shyt dialed in. 

keep it up bro, don't let go of it!

----------


## austinite

This is nuts! I want to throw in some halo now!  :Frown:

----------


## stpete

> Maybe u strained something


Well, yesterday i took my lowest dose of halo which was 10mgs and although the headache had gotten better, it was still there. This morning, no headache at all. I'm going to run another 30mgs today as i'm hitting the gym later to do a few light sets on chest, back and legs. Will update later.




> This is nuts! I want to throw in some halo now!


It's crazy, Buddy. The strength is crazy. I wish i could remember my lifts in more detail when i was 28-30. I did really good then but i think i'm a pretty good bit stronger now at 43. You have a lot going on right now, without the halo. Save something for a later date. hahaha...

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Awesome progress brother ! Im loving this log!

----------


## MickeyKnox

> This is nuts! I want to throw in some halo now!


i know! Pete has us all amped up! lol

----------


## gearbox

I told you guys we can't run halo, Pete took it all!

----------


## stpete

> Awesome progress brother ! Im loving this log!


Thanks, jimmy!!




> i know! Pete has us all amped up! lol


haha...




> I told you guys we can't run halo, Pete took it all!


haha...nah, i don't want anymore than what's in my medicine cabinet.

----------


## milky01623

^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Bloody hell how bigs your medicine cabinet???
Mind you I bet Austins is just as big!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## stpete

OK guys, finally coming out of my little burger induced dehydration and lethargy. Felt good and have already taken my halo and worked out. Just the smallest of headache still lingering. Not too concerned though.

Squats
135lbx12
225x10

Leg Extensions
15repsx15reps

Bench
135lbx15
175x10
225x5

Deads
135lbx5
225x3
315x1

Cable Curls
80lbx12
60lbx15

Dips-BW
15x15x10

And that's all folks. Keeping carbs high today and tomorrow. Also changed up and keeping halo at 40mgs til Saturday. On Saturday it will be 20mgs in morning and 30mgs before comp and 10 more thrown in during comp, maybe 20...

Hitting the sack early tonight as we have a busy Friday. Doing some cardio tomorrow. 

Feeling strong and confident. This needs to continue thru Saturday.

Thanks, guys.

----------


## gearbox

Good luck again Pete!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Just stoppin by pete. Looks like everything is goin great, congrats on the lifts!

----------


## austinite

Awesome stpete. So with the fluctuating doses of halo, you feel pretty stable and comfortable with it seems. 

Hope you got some rest and have a powerful weekend!

----------


## milky01623

Good luck for tomorrow my man

----------


## MickeyKnox

just want to say good luck with the comp Pete. looking at these number and results, i'm confident you'll do very well. that last blast of halo should put you over the edge.  :Wink: 

cheers!

----------


## Buster Brown

Ahhh, the calm before storm!!! Good luck bro, we're ALL behind you. I would say you def put Halo back on the map.

----------


## stpete

> Good luck again Pete!


Thanks, Buddy!!!




> Just stoppin by pete. Looks like everything is goin great, congrats on the lifts!


Hey Johnny, yes everything is good. thanks for the support!!




> Awesome stpete. So with the fluctuating doses of halo, you feel pretty stable and comfortable with it seems. 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you got some rest and have a powerful weekend!


Yes, all is good. Getting rest tonight and going to give it hell tomorrow buddy!!




> Good luck for tomorrow my man


Thanks, Milky! Big dose tomorrow!




> just want to say good luck with the comp Pete. looking at these number and results, i'm confident you'll do very well. that last blast of halo should put you over the edge. 
> 
> cheers!


I'm hoping buddy! Keeping everything nice and limber till tomorrow. Pumped up already and ready to go. Thanks!!




> Ahhh, the calm before storm!!! Good luck bro, we're ALL behind you. I would say you def put Halo back on the map.


Thanks, Buster!! Halo is the king of all short term gains! No doubt about it. But really gonna find out tomorrow as i'm gonna eat it like candy! I'm already pissed. Pissed that someone is trying to do better. Pissed that they don't know that i'm stronger than they are. Hope they bring they're wife's and girlfriends to see it. 

Make no mistake that i'm not only lifting for myself, i am lifting for this site. I would love to wear a shirt proudly displaying "My Team." You guys will be in my head w/every lift!

Going to the best i can. And results and some pics will be posted!!

Thanks again to everyone for the support!!!!!

----------


## bikeral

comp time already? good luck man. Tear it up.

----------


## Live for the PUMP

> Thanks, Buster!! Halo is the king of all short term gains! No doubt about it. But really gonna find out tomorrow as i'm gonna eat it like candy! I'm already pissed. Pissed that someone is trying to do better. Pissed that they don't know that i'm stronger than they are. Hope they bring they're wife's and girlfriends to see it. 
> 
> Make no mistake that i'm not only lifting for myself, i am lifting for this site. I would love to wear a shirt proudly displaying "My Team." You guys will be in my head w/every lift!
> 
> Going to the best i can. And results and some pics will be posted!!
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for the support!!!!!


Good luck bro! Kick all there ASSeZ!! You got a whole website behind ya, make us proud Big Dog! Comp is tomorrow?

----------


## gearbox

When exactly is the comp tomo. What time zone are you? And when are you posting up your numbers?
Anxious to check  :Smilie:

----------


## milky01623

Go peedy go peedy whose your bro friends

Go peedy go peedy
Ill be your cheer leader go peedy go peedy we're your bro friends

----------


## Doug350SD

Good luck Pete..

----------


## Buster Brown

Showtime!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go and CRUSH IT.

----------


## austinite

Big day!!

----------


## AXx

Good luck today feller

Kill it, make us proud.

----------


## gearbox

Still waiting .......

----------


## austinite

> Still waiting .......


me too. impatiently....

----------


## milky01623

Is he still alive after all that halo?

Hope so either that or he's celebrating a win ( this is more favourable)

----------


## gearbox

Probably signing autographs  :Smilie:

----------


## Buster Brown

His head probably can't fit through the door and they are just having a tough time deciding how to get him in the house. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## OnTheSauce

Was hoping for results by now. Slacker. Update us!

----------


## gearbox

I hope he is okay

----------


## austinite

Me too. Come back stpete!

----------


## milky01623

> I hope he is okay


Me too gearbox getting slightly concerned but didn't he mention him and the wife were going out afterwards

----------


## gearbox

I believe he did but I am still concerned. I am a worrier and I am sure he is fine

----------


## milky01623

> I believe he did but I am still concerned. I am a worrier and I am sure he is fine


Yeah I worry too more actually the older the kids get they're only 7 & 3 god help me when they're teenagers lol
I'm sure he'll b ok

----------


## austinite

Come back stpete.

----------


## gearbox

Agree with the above two!

----------


## Buster Brown

He must be having a hard time deciding what pictures to download.

----------


## stpete

Thanks, everyone!! Finished 2nd. I won the Bench and was competitive in Deads. Again, squats killed me. Will give full update later when the kids are asleep.

----------


## austinite

> Thanks, everyone!! Finished 2nd. I won the Bench and was competitive in Deads. Again, squats killed me. Will give full update later when the kids are asleep.


There he is!! CONGRATS BRO!!! Cant wait to hear more! Hope you got plenty of rest! It wasn't easy browsing around and not seeing your posts!

----------


## gearbox

Awesome Pete!!! Glad to hear from you!

----------


## DanB

Congrads pete!

----------


## Times Roman

StPete
This 3:1 protocol of yours seems to be working well. I came out of the gym yesterday with the biggest leg pumps I thiinkk I've ever felt. it's more intense than my previous protocol, so hopefully I won't poop out my CNS and be able to continue. but right now feeling strong.
Thanks!

----------


## stpete

> There he is!! CONGRATS BRO!!! Cant wait to hear more! Hope you got plenty of rest! It wasn't easy browsing around and not seeing your posts!


Thanks. Buddy! I had plenty of rest. Just got beat. No biggie. Now it's time for me to cut! Wait till u see this shit. 




> Awesome Pete!!! Glad to hear from you!


Thanks, Gear!




> Congrads pete!


Thanks, Buddy! Getting old is a real pain in the ass! I'm thinking about calling my friend Sly to see what we can do.




> StPete
> This 3:1 protocol of yours seems to be working well. I came out of the gym yesterday with the biggest leg pumps I thiinkk I've ever felt. it's more intense than my previous protocol, so hopefully I won't poop out my CNS and be able to continue. but right now feeling strong.
> 
> Nice! Don't forget to mix reps.
> Thanks!

----------


## milky01623

Hey your back 

Well done bro sounds like you had some fun?? 
Can't wait to read a full account of the day 
Congrats mate

----------


## Buster Brown

Good for you bro, glad you escaped without an injury which is a win in itself. Can't wait for the full details!

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Thanks, everyone!! Finished 2nd. I won the Bench and was competitive in Deads. Again, squats killed me. Will give full update later when the kids are asleep.


hey Pete, just to logged in to say congrats!! you worked your ass off and deserve 1st place imo. 

once again, good job bro. and now im looking forward to your cut!

----------


## bikeral

Congrats man great job!

----------


## stpete

> StPete
> This 3:1 protocol of yours seems to be working well. I came out of the gym yesterday with the biggest leg pumps I thiinkk I've ever felt. it's more intense than my previous protocol, so hopefully I won't poop out my CNS and be able to continue. but right now feeling strong.
> Thanks!


Hey Buddy. Glad it's working for you! I started feeling worn about my 8-10th rotation and a little rest helped out tremendously. Keep me posted!!




> Hey your back 
> 
> Well done bro sounds like you had some fun?? 
> Can't wait to read a full account of the day 
> Congrats mate


Thanks, Milky! Yes, it was fun and i beat the one i wanted to so it was good.




> Good for you bro, glad you escaped without an injury which is a win in itself. Can't wait for the full details!


Thanks, Buster! Yes, no injury. Will update more later.




> hey Pete, just to logged in to say congrats!! you worked your ass off and deserve 1st place imo. 
> 
> once again, good job bro. and now im looking forward to your cut!


Thanks, and yeah time to gain for a bit more then see what i can get down to and be solid as hell!




> Congrats man great job!


Thanks, buddy!


OK, been off for a few days as i had some personal stuff to attend to. Starting new routine tomorrow and will update when i get relaxed and visit family for a few.

Thanks again for following and it's not over yet.

----------


## stpete

OK, guys couple things. Back to the comp. Hate to talk about it cause of my left knee and i just got wore out. Mainly cause the other lifts were first. In short, i won the bench by 30lbs getting 405. The "Doc", the guy i hate got 375 on his final and we decided to just go for the 405 and rub it in his face. And it was first exercise in final. Got it pretty easy and was happy as hell w/that!
Deads i got 495lb but got beat by almost 100. Squats, knee was killing me all freakin day and knew i was done. Managed to get 380lb but was almost embarrased. Oh well, i'm happy w/that and got him. 

Now on to Phase 2 of my cycle..Here ya go jimmyinkedup!!

While i had some family stuff going on, i still took 10mgs of halo ed. This is all changing tomorrow and Monday the 15th. going to run the halo at 20mgs on off days and 40 on training days till the 12th of November giving me 4 weeks halo and tren /test combo. 

My tren is brewing as we speak and will be ready for injection Monday. And that's when it will start. Actually it will be ready tomorrow night but i'm going to let it set just make sure it's holding fine. This will dosed at 80mgs/ml and i will be running 160(roughly)mgs EOD w/1000mgs of test EW. combined w/ the halo. I will slowly cut the weight starting next month and be cut(well, as much as i like to be) by Dec. 6th. Strong PCT.

New Routine goes as follows:

Day 1) Chest, Tri's(light), Traps(light)

Day 2) Back, Bi's(light), abs

Day 3) off

Day 4) Delts, Traps(heavy), Bi's, Tri's...Both mix of heavy and moderate, light, high reps. Follow for details as i mix it up.

Day 5) Legs, Calves, Abs

Day 6) off

Back to the top....

This start tomorrow. Again, thanks for following. And i am running the tren all the way to the end. Going to do it? Do it right!!!

----------


## milky01623

> OK, guys couple things. Back to the comp. Hate to talk about it cause of my left knee and i just got wore out. Mainly cause the other lifts were first. In short, i won the bench by 30lbs getting 405. The "Doc", the guy i hate got 375 on his final and we decided to just go for the 405 and rub it in his face. And it was first exercise in final. Got it pretty easy and was happy as hell w/that!
> Deads i got 495lb but got beat by almost 100. Squats, knee was killing me all freakin day and knew i was done. Managed to get 380lb but was almost embarrased. Oh well, i'm happy w/that and got him.
> 
> Now on to Phase 2 of my cycle..Here ya go jimmyinkedup!!
> 
> While i had some family stuff going on, i still took 10mgs of halo ed. This is all changing tomorrow and Monday the 15th. going to run the halo at 20mgs on off days and 40 on training days till the 12th of November giving me 4 weeks halo and tren /test combo.
> 
> My tren is brewing as we speak and will be ready for injection Monday. And that's when it will start. Actually it will be ready tomorrow night but i'm going to let it set just make sure it's holding fine. This will dosed at 80mgs/ml and i will be running 160(roughly)mgs EOD w/1000mgs of test EW. combined w/ the halo. I will slowly cut the weight starting next month and be cut(well, as much as i like to be) by Dec. 6th. Strong PCT.
> 
> ...


Cool as fvck
Can't wait to see the results btw halfway pics?

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> OK, guys couple things. Back to the comp. Hate to talk about it cause of my left knee and i just got wore out. Mainly cause the other lifts were first. In short, i won the bench by 30lbs getting 405. The "Doc", the guy i hate got 375 on his final and we decided to just go for the 405 and rub it in his face. And it was first exercise in final. Got it pretty easy and was happy as hell w/that!
> Deads i got 495lb but got beat by almost 100. Squats, knee was killing me all freakin day and knew i was done. Managed to get 380lb but was almost embarrased. Oh well, i'm happy w/that and got him. 
> 
> Now on to Phase 2 of my cycle..Here ya go jimmyinkedup!!
> 
> While i had some family stuff going on, i still took 10mgs of halo ed. This is all changing tomorrow and Monday the 15th. going to run the halo at 20mgs on off days and 40 on training days till the 12th of November giving me 4 weeks halo and tren /test combo. 
> 
> My tren is brewing as we speak and will be ready for injection Monday. And that's when it will start. Actually it will be ready tomorrow night but i'm going to let it set just make sure it's holding fine. This will dosed at 80mgs/ml and i will be running 160(roughly)mgs EOD w/1000mgs of test EW. combined w/ the halo. I will slowly cut the weight starting next month and be cut(well, as much as i like to be) by Dec. 6th. Strong PCT.
> 
> ...


NOW we are talking !!
Ill be following along as you know buddy. keep up the good work man. In spite of some set backs you are seeing it through. Good stuff.

----------


## stpete

> Cool as fvck
> Can't wait to see the results btw halfway pics?


Thanks, Milky! Pics will be end of month.




> NOW we are talking !!
> Ill be following along as you know buddy. keep up the good work man. In spite of some set backs you are seeing it through. Good stuff.


I thought you would approve, jimmy! Good! Now we can down to seeing some more veins and muscle. Freakin diet and cardio......ERRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ben_66

This log has been very aspiring, Great work stpete. Good luck on your cut!

----------


## stpete

Thank you, Ben!

----------


## austinite

Hey... You can't change your workout.. you just got TR hooked on 3:1 !! haha, 

Awesome bro. Monster. One of these days....... I shall meet your friend, Halo.  :Smilie: 

Let me know if I need to pay Doc a visit!

----------


## stpete

> Hey... You can't change your workout.. you just got TR hooked on 3:1 !! haha, 
> 
> Awesome bro. Monster. One of these days....... I shall meet your friend, Halo. 
> 
> Let me know if I need to pay Doc a visit!


haha..I'm actually glad the 3:1's over. It worked but kicked my ass in the process! TR's tough, he can handle it and i'm glad he's giving it a go. 

Nice line! Blow is one of my all time favs! 

No, Doc's taken care of. I heard him tell his buddy, "next year". Whatever. Maybe next year YOU come w/me! That would be cool!

----------


## austinite

> haha..I'm actually glad the 3:1's over. It worked but kicked my ass in the process! TR's tough, he can handle it and i'm glad he's giving it a go. 
> 
> Nice line! Blow is one of my all time favs! 
> 
> No, Doc's taken care of. I heard him tell his buddy, "next year". Whatever. Maybe next year YOU come w/me! That would be cool!


haha! HELL YEAH!

----------


## gearbox

Am I invited?

----------


## stpete

> Am I invited?


Of course you are!! Congrats again on the wedding!!

----------


## gearbox

Sweet...I got to make my flight arrangements early  :Smilie: 

Thanks pete

----------


## Buster Brown

I'm coming to! Nice work bro, "Doc" will have something to eat at him everytime he benches. Nice segue into phase two of your cycle. I like your new routine which will likely prevent burnout the way you have outlined it and can't wait for "tren tales".

----------


## stpete

Thanks, Buster! I hope he thinks of me more than that. you should see the way that chump looks at me. It's freakin funny. I'm typically an easy going, approachable guy. But when i see him i walk like a cocky bastard just to piss him off. haha...

you are more than welcome as well my friend!!

Updates soon!!

----------


## OnTheSauce

Set an apc american record today. Pulled 628 in the 198lb class. Had another 20 in me easy

----------


## stpete

No shit?! Good for you! 

Beast mode!

----------


## DanB

> Set an apc american record today. Pulled 628 in the 198lb class. Had another 20 in me easy


i remember when you first joined i think your goal at the time was 500?

you come a long way since then.congrads man

----------


## OnTheSauce

> i remember when you first joined i think your goal at the time was 500?
> 
> you come a long way since then.congrads man


Yeah i think i had just done 525 with straps and wanted 500 without. Id be damn near 700 by now if i wouldnt have gotten hurt. Part of the game though, just set me back a few months. Ill try to get it by end of the year.

I shot 200mg suspension and took 45mg halo at the meet. Rawr.

----------


## stpete

hahaha....Suspension w/the halo, huh? NICE!!!!

Care to expand on the suspension a little more? Like how long were you running it prior, dosages and current dosages and how long are you going to run it? How many injections per day? My buddy pins 3 times a day.

----------


## OnTheSauce

I just use it on deadlift days pre workout. Typically 100mg. Using test e right now

----------


## havanakid

Looking forward to some updated pics pete.Keep at it bro.

----------


## Buster Brown

How is the Tren -formation going? Looking forward to some updates.

----------


## stpete

Get back at it tomorrow my friends. too busy of a weekend and concentration was lacking. Work is keeping me a little busy as well.

But i have to say, i am pretty pumped just sitting here. 

Tren injections are smooth as usual. Concentrating on higher reps for the next few weeks. This will help w/my cut as well.

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Set an apc american record today. Pulled 628 in the 198lb class. Had another 20 in me easy


Congrats Pat! 




> Get back at it tomorrow my friends. too busy of a weekend and concentration was lacking. Work is keeping me a little busy as well.
> 
> But i have to say, i am pretty pumped just sitting here. 
> 
> Tren injections are smooth as usual. Concentrating on higher reps for the next few weeks. This will help w/my cut as well.


Good to see you still going strong Pete!

----------


## austinite

> Get back at it tomorrow my friends. too busy of a weekend and concentration was lacking. Work is keeping me a little busy as well.
> 
> But i have to say, i am pretty pumped just sitting here. 
> 
> Tren injections are smooth as usual. Concentrating on higher reps for the next few weeks. This will help w/my cut as well.


Awesome pete. Sounds like you're feelin' groovy! I'm actually looking forward to my cut so I can increase my reps. Low reps kill me. You still planning that trip to Cali? If so I hope you have a blast out there!

----------

